# Garden Status. . 2013



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Planted the first rows of 'maters and peppers this morning . . I'll hold the second batch another week in the hothouse just for insurance


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You sly rascal.....you must have ESP.....:laugh: I'm getting ready to pick up some potting soil and start my plants. Still a little early according to the frost charts.....50% chance of frost in mid May. I've lost plants in early June......:sigh:

Going to cut back on the vine plants (melons/pumpkins) this year and focus on the beans and corn.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Mid march is traditional wisdom for last frost here . . I put out half and reserved the other half just in case.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Houston zone 9a, Galena zone 5b. Every Saturday morning from 6:00-9:00 a.m. In Your Garden with Ron Wilson (Radio) syndicated out of Cincinnati. Delayed in some areas.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL is that the frost or the show, you have no hope of planting those things here we are expecting some foul weather frost is a definite with easterly winds


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

7-14 days my foot!! Planted some Rutgers on Monday.....they're almost an inch tall today. I planted later in the afternoon and it hasn't been 5 full days yet?? All 8 pots of Rutgers have sprouted.......still waiting for the Jalapenos and Habaneros. The Roma and Brandywines are also being a wee bit shy.....maybe they'll show up a little early, too. 

And.......I'm sending an order in for plants that my G-daughters are selling through school. More peppers and 'maters on the way.....:laugh:. (As well as some 'strawbabies' as my youngest calls 'em)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In a hothouse or outside?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They're in my kitchen....:grin:. Unless I decide to do some cookin' the only heat comes from the microwave.....:nonono: (Oops, forgot about the coffee pot.....that gets used every morning).

I've got a 3' X 6' island with a 4' 4 tube flourescent fixture mounted in the overhead soffit. If the sun comes out I move the flats to the table where the morning sun shines in.

Too cold for any plants to go outside.....31F right now. High of 48F tomorrow and it goes downhill the rest of the week.......:frown:. 

If I can catch the right temps and moisture I'll prep the 'strawbaby' bed. The youngest g-kid loves red fruit and 'strawbabies' are a favorite with watermelon and tomatoes close behind. No need to slice the 'maters.....she just eats them as is.....:laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I planted the rest of the maters and peppers yesterday . . forecast is for 80 today . . many days like that and they should start to take off!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Trying to get some sun on the critters.....:sigh:. Don't want them getting all spindly on me.....not good. I don't have the heart (and finances) to get the 1000W gro-light out of storage and setting everything up in the basement.

Had a single trajedy yesterday. The 9yr old came into my room and said 'a Roma is lying down and touching the dirt'......I told her not to pick any more plants out of the dirt to have a look at the roots. I think she got the point......'grumpa' knew what happened. 

I'll do some more planting in the next few weeks and later on try some of the melons.....they aren't fond of being transplanted but I'd like a few week advantage on the season. Got locked out on pumpkins last year and tried a 'giant' variety......not go so well when the dry spell set in. I bought some real pie pumpkins a few weeks ago and was surprised that the garden section at Home Depot were well stocked with seeds.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hee hee . . little fingers with a curious mind! !


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

'Maters are about 12 - 18" tall . . peppers are pretty much just sitting . . they like the hotter weather. Cilantro is doing nicely . . picked a handfull yesterday for the beans.

We had a front come thru last nite . . dropped the temps 15 degrees today!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> We had a front come thru last nite . . dropped the temps 15 degrees today!


Much better than the 20F we're having around here......might get to 40F by the weekend. March is pretty much keeping with the lion so far.....the lamb doesn't appear to be anywhere near......:sigh:

Got the 'maters on chairs by the back slider for the best sun.....one pepper is trying to peek out but the house could be a little cool for them. I'll see about putting a mirror or foil backed material behind them for a little reflected sunlight.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Rich oughta be pickin' peppers by now......:laugh:. My plants are ~ 3" tall right now and look to be right on time for late May planting.

Had the mower out a few days ago and cut down the rest of the garden so I can get it tilled up when weather gets better. Not going to wait on the neighbor to get his tractior out......garden was planted lots later than it could have been.

I don't cut the garden down til Spring......the wildlife take care of unpicked fruits/veggies. Not a seed could be found from anything after the birds/animals scavenged the place.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

peppers are still fingernail size . . have tiny 'maters now also . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> peppers are still fingernail size . . have tiny 'maters now also . .


That's a great start!! I don't expect to see anything like that for another 2 3 months.....if I'm lucky. It may get up to 60F this weekend and I can get some spots tilled up.....haven't decided on where to put the strawbabies but have my eye on an area. Ground moisture seems to be decent.....if it gets too dry you may as well try to till concrete. 

I may get serious and talk to the people down the road who have a pile of manure bigger than my house (reminds me of PS) and see if they are trying to corner the market or need a place to get rid of some of it. I'll take a few truck loads if it's free......:grin:

Have to dig out the 12" planter.....I bought a rosemary bush from the kid's school sale. I'll try again after killing a nice bush 2 yrs ago.....found out that it wasn't lack of water that killed the poor thing. The house I was in had no real way to provide light and that's what did the plant in.....I can fix that in this place with the lights over the kitchen island. Or, at least I can try...:smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yeah . . Rosemary wants full sun . . I have a couple out back that are the size of a large bush


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not worth writing home about but not too bad for this area. Nothing like cooking with fresh herbs.....I took many clippings.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My neighbor taught me a trick . . cut off a stem about a foot long, strip the leaves and use as a skewer for kabobs . . works great!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I bet that makes for some good grilling! 

I just chopped the stuff up and put it in about anything I cooked........my favorite herb!! 

Cooked the last batch of green beans....gonna be a long dry spell before the next crop....:sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Played with the tiller yesterday......and had a "Doh!!" moment. Wasn't making much progress at all and the soil is just about perfect for working......not too wet or dry. I took a better look at the tines after ~15mins of getting nowhere. The outer tines were on the wrong side......:banghead:. Don't know who made the mistake but when I switched them around I made good progress......:thumb:. Til I ran out of gas...... 

I'll play around with it a little later today and get the strawberry patch ready for when the plants come in from the 'school sale'. Went to Home Depot yesterday and they have some nice looking strawberry plants......I may get a few extra plants to go with the 20 I ordered.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Rats......the 'maters took another tumble. On the floor again....same little angel did the deed. She's the one that really loves fresh 'maters......even likes the ones from the store. I asked her how grumpa is going to grow 'maters when she keeps trying to kill them. I took 'em outdoors.....72F and they may be out of danger....at least from her. All I ask for is 6 sq ft in the kitchen in an out of the way place......the kitchen is 320 sq ft.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have that problem with the pup . . anything he can get in his mouth he thinks is his . . he took off with a couple of pepper plants I had in 4 inch pots.

Maters plants are waist high with a bunch of little thumbnail maters on them . . peppers are about 2 feet high with ltlle fingerlings . . pulled one this afternoon just to see how hot it was . . no heat yet!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ack!! Some plants are bad news for animals. Maybe mist them with a little cayenne water?? I think pup would shy away after tasting some of that. I use cayenne sparingly when I cook. 

Didn't get out to the garden yet......just read that strawberries should be going in now. The ones I bought from the kids won't be in for another 4 weeks. Gives me time to see if I can catch the guy down the road with the huge pile of manure.....would like to work some into the strawberry bed.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gully washer last night and expect more today......:sigh:

Had the peppers and 'maters out the past few days......they sure liked the sunshine. And, less chance ot the g-monster knocking them around. 

May try to get an early May planting on some corn and beans. Gonna plant pole beans in with the corn again......worked out pretty good last year.....:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I wish I had enough garden space to plant corn . . I barely have enough for Maters and peppers . . and a row of Okra


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm thinking about expanding mine a wee bit. Still working on an 8'X40' bed for the strawberries. 

Still working on the wabbits.....had 8 of the critters romping all over the place a few days ago. The fence goes back up as soon as the garden is planted.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Stew? ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Stew sounds good, like a nice piece of rabbit from time to time


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Could fill a decent portion of my freezer with 'em......:grin: The kid killed ~20 last year.

I let the coyotes have 'em. Right now I'm not too worried about the coyote population (which is on the rise) and am hoping they will increase enough to keep the wabbits in check. Bad thing is that they'll also keep the non-destructive animals in check.......turkey/pheasant/quail etc.

We've got raccoons but I've never seen them in my garden.......they mostly end up on the road. I haven't seen very many live ones.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I tried a new Pepper this year . . Serrano . . hotter than Jalapeno, but milder than Habanero . . they are doing better than the Jalapenos or Cayenne's . . Might be pickable in a couple of weeks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I noticed a big difference in the leaves between the Jalapenos and Habaneros. Habs seem to be more compact with lotsa leaves. Peppers are a little slower than the 'maters.....5 weeks into the planting process (planted on 3-11) and the peppers are 4" while the 'maters are 8". Unless the weather pattern dictates otherwise, I'm shootin' for mid May on settin' them out. Would like to have 'em outside today but it's way too windy.....heading to the garage to see if i can fabricate a quick cold-frame or at least a wind break.

I'll see what I can make with the Habs......maybe some decent salsa. If I get a bumper crop I'll be sharing with a few fire stations......:grin:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I picked one of the Seranos' yesterday . . not hot yet, but have a nice flavor . . kinda like a poblano . . once they develop some heat, they may end up being my favorite!

Habaneros are just too damn hot for me . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The kid needs to watch what he cooks around here......he's not at the station. I make my stuff child friendly and the adults can add condiments to their liking. If the Habs are that hot I'll send quite a few to the fire stations......I'm thinking of starting a few more Jalapeno plants, though. 

On to the garage to see what I can find for a quick cold-frame.....last good day to take the 'kids' for a sit-down on the back porch. Neighbor's flag is flyin' straight out......windy!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Were you able to get your hands on the manure down the street??


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Old Rich said:


> My neighbor taught me a trick . . cut off a stem about a foot long, strip the leaves and use as a skewer for kabobs . . works great!


Good one Rich I have mad a mental note of that. We have plenty of rosemary and I can see the moist sticks wouldn't burn on the grill.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Were you able to get your hands on the manure down the street??


Haven't been able to catch the guy on site.....I may know where it's coming from, though. My place could be right between the stockpile and the horse stables. I need to find out if the manure is an asset or liability for the stable owner/s. 

Wish it would warm up a little......the 'children' need some sun and fresh air. The plants I bought from the g-kids will arrive on May 8th.....kinda late for the strawberries and early for the 'maters and peppers. I'll put the tender plants on the back porch (12' X 28' covered porch) and get the berries in the ground the same day I get 'em. Still working on the berry patch......the ground hasn't been tilled since '85 and is rather hard. Front tine tiller is taking forever......but I've got a decent start on it with ~30% done.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Man . . I wish I had space for a garden that size. In Wilmington ( MIL lives there ) they have a county park that is garden space . . not sure how you get in, but there seems to be about 50 plots about 50 x 100 with some broken in smaller plots.

I go down there sometimes just to kibitz with the old farts. Then have a common compost area where they pile in grass and other clippings and then share the compost. Someone brings in a load of mushroom compost from the nearby mushrrom farms to add to it also


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a small compost pile of grass clippings. I only add to it if the backyard gets away from me.....:sigh:. 4 dogs in a 100' X 100' area......plenty of fertilizer (from the dogs) and gets away when we have lotsa rain. I cut last Monday and it could have used another cutting on Friday.....got the deck set at 3 1/4". 

I'll check the compost pile today.....don't reallly get much from grass clippings but I'll spread what I have on the berry patch. Clay soil needs all the help it can get.....if the ground is dry enough, I'll burn another tank of gas in the tiller.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I picked the first peppers yesterday . . one of the Serrano's' . . they have matured quicker than the Jalapenos. They are hotter than the Jalapenos, maybe a little more flavor . . I might start growing these babies instead of the jalapenos

'maters are now shoulder high with about a hundred or so fruits . . I grow the Grape variety since we mostly use maters in salads. The recent cold spell seems to be keeping them from maturing.

I'll plant the Okra next week . . they like it hot before they will do much


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I might try the seranos......sound good. Gonna have to plant the 'maters a little early......not liking the looks of the ones I planted in the peat pots. The leaves are turning yellow and dropping......note to self: peat pots are a no-no. The plants I started in plastic pots are doing fine.....except the peppers may have gotten wind burnt. Looks like all will recover once they are set out in the garden.

Time to take the 'children' outside for some sun....I'll get some sun myself as I 'harvest' the dandelion crop.....:sigh:. Might do a little more tilling on the berry patch. They'll be here on the 8th and I want them out asap.....berries should have been planted weeks ago.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The 'mater plants are now head high and covered with fruit . . the temp dropped to mid 40's overnite, so the ripening will slowdown for a few days.

The Jalapenos are coming in strong, although the temp will slow them as well.

Replanted Cilantro seeds . . the plants are starting to bolt and they develop a bitter taste when they do that


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Our temps are in the 50's at night......I still bring the plants inside. 

I need to get percolatin' on the garden...gonna plant early for these parts. I normally wait til Memorial Day but will gamble this year and try for a 4 week jump on the season. One year I planted on Memorial Day and lost 6 dozen 'mater plants a few days later....frost got 'em. 

Got some nice jalapenos started.....habaneros don't seem to like the conditions and are still rather small. The 'maters are kinda gangly and look like they need some support.....I'll fix that when I set them out. After last year's drought I'll plant the 'maters deeper this year.

Got the cilantro seeds but sure won't plant early......need to time it with the 'maters and peppers. The roma 'maters look nice so far and I'll make some salsa once they come in. But, we're talkin' late July/August.....I need to get 'em planted first!! 

Rich is on the verge of harvest and I'm waiting to plant......no fair!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Habaneros want real hot weather to thrive . . they will likely be the last of the peppers to mature.

I have never had Cilantro get nipped here . . but our temps are fairly moderate . . they like it cold and will bolt as soon as the temps get over 80


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Woo Hoo ! ! !*

Picked the first of the full sized Jalapenos just now . . about a dozen or so of the 'maters are turning pink! . . may be able to pick them later this week!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds great!! You should have all the ingredients for a nice salsa when the 'maters are ripe.....if the cilantro hasn't gotten away from ya. My 'maters should be settin' blossoms pretty soon....about the time I set them out. Brought them inside again......still hittin' low 50's at night. Tomorrow night's temps are sayin' 49F......kinda chilly.

I'll start movin' the plants to the porch at night.....might as well let them sit at the picnic table that nobody's using.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Picked the first 'mater*

I picked the first mater this morning . . not completely ripe, but tasty! Our temps have been in the 50's here and I did not think it would ripen . . but it did! Forecast is to warm up over the next week.

Life's simple victories! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Picked the first 'mater*



Old Rich said:


> Life's simple victories! !


Ain't that the truth!! 

Still eating 'store bought' 'maters......:sigh:. Not much flavor/texture with those things but better than nothing......we had BLTs last night....:grin:. Kids went to the grocery for much needed provisions and grumpa got to fry up 1 3/4 lbs of bacon.....saving 1/4 lb for the next pot of green beans. Lucked out and found another gallon bag of beans in the freezer....:thumb:.

Left the plants on the back porch last night. Getting pretty close to the time for setting them out.....either they wiil or they won't. Need to catch the guy across the road to see if he is available to till my garden this year.....I've been working on the berry patch but it's brutal work with a front tine tiller...:banghead:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Picked a double handful of 'maters this morning . . they are starting to produce now . . also got a small bowl full of different peppers. 

It should be warm enough to plant the Okra in another few weeks! Got to get those seeds in the ground before the road trip!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We actually had sunshine yesterday around 70F let me get the grass mown no intention of trying to plant anything edible, I live in the city close to a main road so to much pollution and ornamental would never live past a week with our 2 year old dog she thinks they are toys.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We have a new Airedale . . it's been tough training the little rascal not to dig in the garden


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I know mine is a collie spaniel cross and she is a bundle of energy and also quite loving but extremely tactile needs to be touched, which can be a little irksome when you want to sit at peace but then she is a softie no fight in her wants to be every bodies friend, plants, bushes, trees, they get special treatment as do Squirrels though she never actually hurts them just loves the chase


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I did talk to the neighbor......just as he was parking the mowing tractor. And.....as it started sprinkling......:sigh:. Looks like it may take awhile to get the garden tilled. Gotta pick up the plants at school this afternoon and they'll have to be content sitting on the back porch for a few days.

Dogs just like to dig....got a spot that one of 'em keeps digging up. At least he hasn't tried digging up the 3 dogs that are buried in the yard. 

Almost forgot......watch out for them giant snails, Rich!! I guess they found one in your neck of the woods.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Horrible creatures can cause lung worm problems and that is just the regular size 
http://www.championvet.com/articles/149-lungworm-an-guide-to-the-essential-facts.html


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I saw the snail thing on tv . . never heard of such before . . we have the little ones, but I get them with Epson salts when they get too bad


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Plain salt works too


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It does . . Epson Salts has the added benefit of acting as a fertilizer, so I like to use that


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Got a Dog not short or fertilizer lol


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Old Rich said:


> We have a new Airedale . . it's been tough training the little rascal not to dig in the garden


I have found a fence and gate are good training aids. :laugh: 

The lung worm sounds bad, we have heart worm infecting dogs in the eastern states. I just checked it out and I think it is the same thing or similar. This might be another parisite or the same one and it can effect humans. Romsey Australia - Deadly snails and slugs in Australia.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sure the big dumb schnauzer would eat the snails if he could find 'em. He has a thing about toads and picks them up in his mouth.....not just once but until someone moves it out of his reach. Talk about looking like a 'mad' dog....he's got foam drooling all over the place.....:rofl:. Not a very bright dog.....:nonono:

Trying a different strategy with the hole the 'dumb one' keeps digging in......maybe if I keep peeing in it he won't like it so much. Was thinking of using a little sprinkle of cayenne pepper, too.

Picked up the plants from school yesterday.....they're much smaller than the ones I started. The strawberries look nice.....gotta get 'em out real soon and if the neighbor doesn't come over with the tiller today I'll be using my front tine 5HP cheapo to get the job done.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Unfortunately, my garden is too small to fence . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey you know my head must be out to lunch I said collie\spaniel I got that mixed up mainly because we had thought she was a collie\lab cross later we found out it was Spaniel/lab so she is more spaniel size maybe a little bigger but lab coat and in the main look.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bummer.......:sigh:. Garden didn't get tilled yesterday and it'll be ~1 week before it does. Thunderstorms went through @ 3AM and drenched the area.....expecting more of the same this afternoon. Perfect day yesterday but my neighbor must have been busy and didn't come over. I'd do it but my soil is heavy clay and the old front tine tiller would beat me up. Might have to save my pennies and get a rear tine.....saw one at Sears for $700. I did buy a garden fork in case I have to prep the berry patch by hand......might make it easier if I bust up the sod before using the tiller.

Mowed the lawn last Sunday and did it again yesterday (Thursday). I had only planned on cutting the fenced area but changed my mind due to the impending wet weather......glad I did because it would have been a hayfield before it would have been dry enough to mow. They did me no favors when they put the 24" gas line across my property.....the dirt has settled and I now have a shallow trench where water likes to stay. 

This is too much like last year.....I was cutting the lawn early and often. Hope we don't get another drought......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is a bummer . .we are having rain all day today . . nice and slow. I have a tiny little tiller . . perfect for this tiny space, but would be useless for a real garden.


----------



## fisheater (Jan 27, 2013)

Greetings !

Big storms keep rolling in off the Pacific and doing things like causing weather in the mid-west. Not ususal.

It snowed up here in the mtns just a couple weeks ago. Down in the Valley, it hit 90 the other day. Too hot too fast. Causing rivers to flood.

Not much like a garden for solace.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I watch for storm/rainfall activity every day...NWS - Enhanced Doppler Radar National Mosaic Loop and type my zip code into the 'search' box just above the radar image to get local temps and weekly forecast.



> Not much like a garden for solace.


It _is_ kinda peaceful out in the garden......but can be loads of work. I spent many hours sipping a few beers while tending a garden hose trickling water on the 'maters and peppers (I have a shade tree right next to the garden.....and a lawn chair...:thumb. I don't water the whole garden due to the cost of water but did spray the rows of corn and beans when needed. I hope we don't have another year like the last one....:frown:. That was the 'peaceful' part.....:laugh:. Next comes the work......keeping the weeds under control. I do have a tiller but generally use a hoe for cultivation. I set the rows a little wider (36") and have room to run the tiller but it's a long haul to get the tiller to the garden. Then comes the harvesting part with hours of bending over picking beans.....then sitting on the porch and snapping the ends. Next they get washed and blanched for freezing.....I freeze my own ice for cooling after blanching. But....'home grown' veggies are pretty tasty during the winter and worth the effort. 



> I have a tiny little tiller


If it's a 5HP then it's about the size of mine.......kinda puny.....:rofl:. Not looking forward to tilling 2,000 sq ft with that thing!! 

I put the spading fork to work......broke a sweat busting the sod for the berries..:laugh:. Grabbed the 'bunker boots' left over from the kid's fire training and was just getting ready to run the tiller out back but decided to check the local radar.......change of plans. Ground moisture was tolerable but I didn't want to cake dirt on my boots (I wear boots all the time.....just habit)....bunker boots are pull-on and easily cleaned. While mowing the grass I 'circled the wagons' to get the grass clippings in 4 neat piles for easy raking......about 300 gal (8 trash cans) had to be disposed of or I would suffer some ugly dead spots in the backyard. I opted to take the clippings to the compost pile......the rain hit just as I emptied the last trashcan. No way I could have tilled the berry patch and got the 'stawbabies' planted.....that will have to wait til the next good spell of weather. 

I put the 'children' on the deck for their 'baptism'......first natural rainfall for them. They had been sheltered so far and watered by hand. Doing good so far and the brandywine 'maters have some buds on 'em.....just took another look and most of the 'maters have buds. I moved the plants to a covered area for the night due to temps in the mid 30's.....tomorrow night they come indoors because we have a chance of frost. 

Continuing.....started this post days ago and saved to notepad....:grin:

Took the 'children' indoors Sunday night but we didn't get any frost....they stayed outside last night. Weather looks to be decent next week but you never know.....I've lost 'maters after Memorial Day....:sigh:. 

I'm hoping the neighbor has time to come over and till today.....supposed to rain tomorrow and that will set me back another week...... I'll wait til early afternoon and run the tiller out back and try to finish the berry patch if he's not here by then. I'm hoping it goes easier after I busted the sod.....we'll see.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When I say that the tiller is tiny . . I mean tiny! ! It's a Mantis that the kids gave me when I retired.










It is a 2 cycle, weighs around 20 Lbs and only suitable for small beds. It uses me for a drag stake!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Hi guys I don't know if you guys employ worms in worm farms to make vermicast (worm manure) or do you just ranch them in the ground :grin: I thought you might be interested to see some pics of how I separate worms from the vermicast. I don't normally go to this trouble, it is the second time I have done it. I normally add vermicast along with the worms because they breed up so well.

The reason I have separated them this time is because I recently checked the PH of my soil and also the vermicast and found it is way too alkaline I have PH of 8 to 9 this is part my fault because for years I have included eggshells in the worm feed and also I have been buying tuna compost and adding it to my soil and worm farms and when I recently checked it I found a PH of 9. The guy has been adding lime stone to it Grrrr.

My worm farms are in old fridges converted to worm farms and I skimmed off the top layer of vermicast with most of the worms and the picks are of the remaining vermicast where I salvaged the remaining worms. I used the worms and the top layer of vermicast to start the farm off again.

This pick is where I expose the pile to the sun and the worms don't like the light and they go down. You can see some of the eggshells in it normally a few eggshells would be ok but because it is so alkaline it doesn't need it.









The next pic is where it has stood for a while and I scrape off the vermicast until I see worms and then I stop and let them go down.









The next pic is the end result where I have a hand full of worms all trying to crawl into the ball of worms.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We have a guy nearby who does that . . he sells the castings in 15 pound bags.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ack!! I've seen those things.....they look dangerous. The soil's too heavy around here for that.....I can't even break up the soil from last year's garden with the 5hp tiller, and it's been tilled 4yrs so far. 

The worms sound like lotsa work.......I let them 'do their thing' all on their own.....:laugh:. There's plenty of 'em around here.....they are all over the driveway after it rains. It'll take years, but if I can get some organic matter worked into the soil it'll increase the worm population. Haven't been able to catch the guy down the road with all the manure.....I may take a drive shortly and see if he's there. Would post pics but they're on the other computer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

They work really well on loose dirt . . and my beds have a lot of organic matter so they are easily tilled. It only does about a foot wide swath so no good for large beds. I like it enough that I rent one when in Wilmington working on MIL's garden


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

SABL said:


> Ack!! I've seen those things.....they look dangerous. The soil's too heavy around here for that.....I can't even break up the soil from last year's garden with the 5hp tiller, and it's been tilled 4yrs so far.
> 
> The worms sound like lotsa work.......I let them 'do their thing' all on their own.....:laugh:. There's plenty of 'em around here.....they are all over the driveway after it rains. It'll take years, but if I can get some organic matter worked into the soil it'll increase the worm population. Haven't been able to catch the guy down the road with all the manure.....I may take a drive shortly and see if he's there. Would post pics but they're on the other computer.


They are not that much work, that is only the second time I have done that in a bit under 20 years that I have had worms. I intend to do it to my two other farms as well.

They are European worms and are not designed for out climate but they will survive and do good in the ground as long as it is moist and mulch on the surface helps as well. As I said earlier when I add vermicast to my soil I include the worms as well and while they survive they do some good. I would love to get some cow manure. I bought some good horse manure a while back but I had to pay an arm and a leg for it. At one time people with animals were happy for you to take it away but now they realise the value of it. I could get some pig manure and would have to pay something for it but I don't think the people next door would be happy with the smell. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't get to drive down the road to see if the 'manure man' was there yesterday. Not sure if (or who) he sells the stuff to.......I think the local mushroom canning business went out of business long ago. 

If I can't find the guy with the manure I may invest $35 on 300lb of Comtil

Hope the neighbor has time to till my garden today......he cut his lawn yesterday. I'll be cutting mine today.......supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That looks like interesting stuff . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The ad must be wrong........I got 400lbs for $35....:thumb:. The bags were 40lb each. They had bunches of other bagged compost.....I'll have to check it out. Can't afford to do the main garden @ $600 (bulk delivered)......I'll have to try harder to catch the guy down the road. There is a large stable less than a mile from me.....I may ask there (they had a good pile goin'). 

Neighbor said Sat or Sun on the tilling.......:sigh:. Can't waste any more time and did the berry patch with my tiller. Using the garden fork made the job much easier......but still loads of work. I ran over it 3 times and worked the Comtil in on a 4th pass....then had to rake it smooth....what fun. The whole day was loads of fun.....till the berry patch...mow the lawn.....apply the compost and retill (once the 'hay' was cut).

The 'babies' were put to bed and given a drink of water......got done just as the sun went down. I'll see how 2doz plants work.....may get another 6 because I guessed at the size of the patch and have some extra room......:laugh:. The timing worked out pretty good......we got some rain last night. I'll take a walk out back and see how they are doing this morning. 

For some reason it didn't take long to fall asleep last night......and I didn't even drink a beer after I got my 'chores' done.......:rofl:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's amazing how working in a garden helps with sleep! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

One more trip to town.....need 2 more bags of Comtil, 2 bags mulch, small stones for drainage in the planters. Gonna try another rosemary bush and see if it will survive the winter.....killed the last one when I took it indoors....not enough light. 

The blueberry bush the kid planted 3yrs ago looks pretty sad.....I'm going to dig it up and relocate the poor thing. While I'm out I'll get it a little friend. That's what the Comtil and mulch will be used for.....maybe get some for the raspberry bushes. Gettin tired of trimming the grass from around the bushes/plants. Also gonna spray some 'Round-up' on the fenceline....might save me 600' of trimming......I'll see. 

Planted 6 more strawbabies yesterday.....the bed is now filled out. All i gotta do now is find some straw......the place that used to sell it is no longer. My daughter used to drive all the way up here (50 miles one way) to buy straw. Can't imagine that stuff is that hard to find....but, most of the 'farmer's exchanges' are long gone. Gonna remove part of the fence extension (had some dogs that liked to climb/jump the fence) and use the 6' T-posts to make a deer barrier.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gonna sleep good tonight...... Probably sleep better once the garden gets tilled.....I have 28 plants to set and water, along with planting corn and beans. Of course, there's cukes, pumpkins, and melons to plant after all that's done.

Got the rosemary bush planted in a nice big pot.....the herbs have been transfered to planter boxes. I'll plant some cilantro in the remaining planter box tomorrow. Found a nice looking blueberry bush and got it planted.....moved the sickly blueberry plant to a better location. I forgot how much fun it is to dig fairly large holes in clay soil and mix compost into it. I used a 40lb bag of Comtil for each bush and put a few inches of mulch on top. Saved the sod from one of the holes to patch where I moved the blueberry from......should turn out fairly invisible. The kid's raspberry plants don't look very perky......he never mulched anything and the plants are competing with weeds for nutrients/water. I'll weed and mulch next chance I get......unless I can get him to do it. 

All the plants have been watered in.....rewarded myself with a beer. One beer was enough......water is tasting pretty good tonight....:grin:. And.....the bed is looking real good with each passing minute. For some reason I'm kinda worn out.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I bet! It's getting too warm here for Cilantro . . all my plants are bolting. Picked another doublehandfull of 'maters this morning . . one handful of Jalapenos.

We had several rains lately and the weather dufus is now saying we are no longer in "Drought conditions" . . I can' thelp but think that will not last long!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Too early to say anyone is in/out of drought conditions......this is exactly how last year started.....:sigh:. I've cut the 'hay' 5 times so far......ran out of gas once....:uhoh:. (But I never empty my gas cans completely.....unless I am going straight to the gas station.)

Supposed to get to the mid 80's next week.....time for me to find my shorts and embarass the G-kids......:rofl:. Everyone says the last time they saw legs like that one of em had a note tied to the ankle.

Got some rain last night but not real heavy....hoping the neighbor stops by today and does the tilling. We're supposed to get more rain tomorrow and if the tilling isn't done today I may be set back another week. Could've had corn/beans sprouted by now......:frown:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hold the presses!! I see a spark of life across the road!! The neighbor just unhooked the mower and may be gettin' the tiller......got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hoo Ray! ! !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Get the rope ready and haul him in.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't know what the criteria is for "Drought " . . but we were in in all of last year . . most of the year it was "Extreme drought" . . 

I know it triggers lawn watering restrictions and burn bans, . . I 'spect we'll be back in before long . . temp is 90 today and bright sunshine . . but we did get a smidge of rain overnite, so everything looks great!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Made good on his Sat or Sun tilling and came over yesterday......did a nice job by making 3 passes. The tiller he has is the way to go......I used a plow and disc when I gardened many years ago. 

Got the vines planted......well, the seeds for them. 7 pie pumpkins, 6 'sugar baby' watermelons, 4 midget canteloupes, and 4 cukes......that oughta be enough. Got all 28 'maters and peppers planted.....planted the 'maters kinda deep in case of dry weather. First time trying that.....only drawback is the cooler soil will slow em down at first. But, any stem that is buried will grow roots.

Ran out of daylight and didn't get any of the row crops planted. Got the first row laid out but didn't cut the trench......I'll dbl check the alignment (I had a few beers while setting the maters/peppers.....:grin.

Might have to fence the strawberries......something ate the leaves on 2 plants....:angry:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great progress! . . Bet you slept good lat nite!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Great progress! . . Bet you slept good lat nite!


I made sure and had a few beers while doing the planting......:rofl: I better check the spacing on the plants.....:huh:. I use a 'story pole' to lay things out.....8' wood slat with 18" marks. Get the basic spacing and eyeball most of it......planting a garden and not making a Rolex.....:grin:

Thinking of moving the 'maters/peppers out of the garden next year....just a thought. Dig holes in the side yard, mix Comtil with the dirt, and mulch the critters. Scrape the mulch off the next year and replant....replace mulch as needed. I really hate weeding.....:laugh:

BBL.....heading out back to plant the first of the row crops. Prolly do it in 3 weekly plantings to stagger the picking/freezing......no way I want to pick/process everything at once. Rough calculation is ~300' beans and 150' of corn.....planting pole beans in with the corn. Worked out pretty good last year....:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Comtil looks to be a local product ? ? I wish we had something like that here . . The City of Houston did a trial on a community compost facility a few years ago, but folks were tossing their trash and crap in it and it shut down after a year . . we have an incredible amount of grass clippings and other compostable material go to the dump grounds . . damn shame it cannot be reasonably recycled.

I have a compost bin, but it's only about a hundred gallon capacity . . I steal grass clippings and leaf bags around the sub-division to keep it stocked!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Done with the planting for 5-6 days....... ~100 lf corn/beans and 50 lf of bush beans. ~30 lf of snow peas were planted before it gets hot. Planted some cilantro in a planter box and started some dill and more cilantro in one of the containers the strawberries came in......never had any luck with starting dill in the garden and I'll transplant once they get a few inches tall. 

Nice and overcast today.......think I'll mulch the raspberries and use the grass clippings on the strawberries. I've seen many a bag of grass clippings set out on trash day.....might 'borrow' a few bags.....:grin:. I had a lawn sweeper years ago but the darn thing would need emptied before I could make a single run of 500'....spent more time sweeping than cutting.....:nonono:. 

Yeps, Comtil is local and produced by the city of Columbus. Smart move on their part......sell what you have to dispose of anyway. Some people shy away from the stuff......it's the solids that are left over after treating wastewater (sewage). The bagged stuff isn't too bad but the bulk has an 'aroma'.......when someone nearby has a load delivered, you know it.

Just saw a tree trimming service truck go down the road.......might see if I can find where they are working and ask if they need a place to dump a load of shredded trimmings. Missed my chance last week when they were eating lunch down the road.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Your luck if you can get that for free we have to pay over here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

sandman55 said:


> Your luck if you can get that for free we have to pay over here.


Caught 'em red handed.....they're across the road right now. All I had to do is make a 300' walk and ask......they'll be here as soon as the truck is full. One of the trucks is full but the guy said there may be trash in with the mulch. He'll give me a clean batch.......:thumb:

In the meantime I'll either cut the 'hay' or mulch the raspberries.....maybe the strawberries (didn't quite get to it yesterday). A farmer said to just use the lawn clippings for the strawberries......got the lawn clippings on hand.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Think I got stood up.......end of day and no wood chips....:sigh:. 

Only made 2 mistakes today. Didn't pay attention to tire pressure on the mower and got an uneven cut in the backyard and cutting the lot perimeter.....I'll learn. Next mistake will be with me for a few days......wore shorts for the first time this season.....:nonono:. Sitting down on the riding mower in full sun kinda burned my knees.....:uhoh:. Once you feel it, it's too late. 

Did general yard work and didn't get to the raspberries til late......still working on them. Many new canes and looks promising once I weed and mulch.

Forecast calls for rain tomorrow...we need it. If it don't happen I'll be watering the garden and making an earnest attempt to mulch the strawberries. No weeds in the berries but that won't last long.....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Where's Jason??*

Sure wish Jason would pop in and let us know how he's doing. I know how hectic things can get with a young family and hope all is well. 

Finally got the raspberries weeded and mulched.....gave me a great excuse to lay down while working. Had to get down to ground level to see what needed to be done......:laugh:.

Got some rain last night......thought we were done but have been having a nice gentle rain for the past 2 hours. The only problem is that the temps are going to take a dive. I just checked and we're at 58F.....needless to say, I've shut the windows and doors. 

With the garden being freshly tilled there is no sign of weeds.....that won't last long and the race has just begun. Seeds were planted as soon as the garden was tilled but the weeds have an equal chance and should crop up about the same time....got the tiller and hoe at the ready.

Prepped the flower bed out front (hasn't been used for years) and now I have muddy shoe prints in the house......shoulda known better and mulched even though nothing is planted. I was tempted but wanted to wait for the rains to settle the soil......bad idea. 

Rich should be pickin' some good 'maters and peppers.....I've got another 2 months before I see anything. Got some nice blossoms but that's about it.....cool temps will set everything back. Oh well, I never expect to have anything ready before the end of July. Come August I should be busy picking green beans.....or I could have another year like last year. Not a total bust but could have been better.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Had the neighbors over this afternoon to pick the maters and peppers . . more than we can eat in the few days before we leave on the roadtrip . . One of the families is going to keep it picked while I'm gone.

Picked a bunch of herbs also . . Cilantro and Basil . . they will bolt so I'll be pulling them up before we leave


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They be boltin' and mine aren't sprouted......:rofl:. 

Just checked and the temp is 53F......nothing gonna bolt 'round here. 

Thought I had basil but that's a no.....guess I won't be makin' pesto this year. Hope to see some cilantro sprouts next week...along with some dill. 

Tryin' to time the 'maters and cilantro so I can make a good salsa......just waitin' on Rich to send the recipe......:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Our temps are in the low 90's here . . everything is growing nicely!

I don't have a recipe for slasa . . just use whatever 'maters are on hand and add the cilantro and peppers until it tastes good . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

High of 59F for today.....:sigh:....low of 37F tonight is a little risky and I may be setting the fence stakes in the 'mater/pepper patch to stretch some tarps in case of frost. With my luck I'll get a small pocket of cooler air and lose everything......the strawberry plants will be fine and can tolerate a light frost. In this area they should have been set out in mid April.

Won't get back to 70F until Memorial Day......youngest son is having a cook-out Sunday....I'll wear a sweater.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

One more look at the forecast.....Yep, it's there...frost advisory.....:frown:

Actually the situation is worse than I thought. I planted last Saturday and some of the vines are up. A couple were just breaking through the soil and I crumbled a thin layer of dirt over them. The rest I had to cover......~1" tall. Plastic is too expensive at home improvement stores (what isn't??) so I used what I had on hand........I think I'm covered. 

Moved the herbs to the porch and will move them back to the deck once the frost is gone......if we get frost. Not taking chances.....too much time/money invested so far. I _have_ lost plants to frost after Memorial Day.....bummer...

First pic is one of the jalapenos from seed Rich sent up this way.....Thanks, Rich!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Keystone Light ?

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have harvested several handfuls of the Jalapenos and they are not hot yet . . barely even mild . . I 'spect that'll change come summer


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The kid buys that stuff.......$10 a case if you can find it. Not all that horrible but I prefer Yuengling......I really prefer Sam Adams but only get it on special occasions.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I have harvested several handfuls of the Jalapenos and they are not hot yet . . barely even mild . . I 'spect that'll change come summer


Still waitin' for summer.....thought it was here but suddenly got chilly. I'm wearing a sweater.......that's a rare sight!!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

@ SABL it looks like from your garden pics that drinking lots of lager is part of your strategy in order to provide empty cardboard cartons for the garden :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The kid never breaks the cartons down......even though I remind him constantly.......:laugh:. Worked out OK in this 'case' (didn't mean to make the pun but it's there.....<groan>) and I could have used more. Grabbed some slat material out of the wood rack, cut some ~14" stakes to keep the cartons spread at the bottom, and covered the flaps with soil........pretty cheap solution. Used garbage can lids and whatever domed objects I could find for the pumpkins, cukes, and watermelons.......they were only planted 6 days prior and I didn't expect to see them breaking ground. 

Ran bunches of ideas through my head......but there was nothing to stop them.....:rofl:. Mulch bags (still in my van) would have worked after forming a framework of wire fencing or 3 stakes to keep the bags spread......too much labor. Tarps and old bed linen are available but still need some sort of 'tent pole' to keep them from crushing the plants.......the slightest breeze can blow them off unless the edges are weighted down. 

The kid's sand pails, a few 5gal buckets, beer cartons, trash can and lids, and even the wheelbarrow looked pretty good for cover. We did get a very light frost so the effort was worth it......the garden would have been much smaller if I would have lost the plants. Too late to start more plants and don't want to spend more $$ on replacements.

Sun's up and burned the frost off......I better uncover the plants and rake the soil back in place. Just what I wanted to do on a Saturday morning......

Yes, Sandy.......beer is an integral part of gardening.....:beerchug:......And, it's time to drag the lawn chair out and put it under the small shade tree next to the garden.....:thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

SABL said:


> ..............
> 
> Yes, Sandy.......beer is an integral part of gardening.....:beerchug:......And, it's time to drag the lawn chair out and put it under the small shade tree next to the garden.....:thumb:


All ready for when the garden 'needs looking at'? :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It's very true!! Not only do I have beer cartons in the garden, I have more evidence in the back of my van. Guess I better get the cans out of the van and make room for more.....season's just getting started.....:grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

SABL said:


> Yes, Sandy.......beer is an integral part of gardening.....:beerchug:......And, it's time to drag the lawn chair out and put it under the small shade tree next to the garden.....:thumb:


I'm sure when it comes to that integral part of gardening you have a lot of friends who are prepared to sacrifice their time to help you with that. :4-cheers:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

sandman55 said:


> I'm sure when it comes to that integral part of gardening you have a lot of friends who are prepared to sacrifice their time to help you with that. :4-cheers:


That happens frequently......the only problem is that they never make it to the garden......:laugh:. No problem helping with the beer but it seems a hoe handle just doesn't quite fit their hand as well as a beer can/bottle does.

Went ahead and planted the rest of the garden.....done!! Wellllll.....one exception. Once the dill plants sprout I'll transplant them to a few vacant areas where I ran short on seed....at least the areas are adjoining and just enough room for the dill. 

Did get some help with a small scrub tree/bush. Two sons came over and brought some friends and made short work of the pesky shrub.

The little sprouts are pumpkins planted 8 days ago.....I'll thin them out in a few days.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did the Habaneros come up?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not quite as big as the jalapenos......I don't think they like the cooler temps in Ohio. 4" tall but nice and bushy!! Should get some help ~mid week when we go up to mid 80's and get some rain.....:thumb:

I'll get some pics and post 'em later today. Youngest son is having a cookout this afternoon and I'll transfer the pics when I get home.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yep . . they thrive in the heat!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm hoping we're past the last frost......got the beer cases in the van and haven't pulled the 'spreaders' yet. I'll set the 'mater stakes later this week or early next week....most of 'em are still standing on their own but will need some help later on.

*Not bad grouping on the targets........'62 Marlin 22cal SemiAuto rifle. But only from 50yds.......the 2 bigger holes are 12ga deer slugs.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good enough for any rabbit I'd say.

BG


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I don't mind a feed of underground mutton. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got home a little later than expected......and very tired. Didn't transfer the pics til this morning.

Habaneros not doing too bad but I need to figure out why there are small brown spots on the leaves. 1st pic is one of the habs......2nd pic is jalapeno in the foreground and hab behind it. As you can see, I have _lovely_ soil....:nonono:. Could really use some manure if I can catch the guy with the huge stockpile......the soil is like concrete. 

As long as I mentioned the cook-out I might as well add a pic of the 'garden' that was started in '75. Can't say '73 because my daughter had to work and wasn't there. Big brother must've said something stupid just as I snapped the pic......typical of him.....:laugh:. L-R....son 3, son 4, their mom, son 1, son 2.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Good looking family there! ! 

Brown spots are a enigma . . could be the cool weather and moisture? ? Once it gets hot, they will take off like Hell . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wild lookin family......:laugh: Found out what the grins were about.....the other person taking pics said his camera kept tryin to crop everything and center up on the oldest kid's head. The #2 son said, "Sure, its the bigest object in the picture". No respect for each other......:rofl:. No respect for dad, either. They call me 'Gandalf the Gray'.

Haven't gotten any fertilizer near the plants yet......I'll side dress later today in anticipation of tomorrow's rain. Nasty looking storm passing through northern MO and entering IL right now....hope it isn't as bad as it looks. 

Thought it was going to be warm today.....might get into the upper 60's but it needs to get to 60F first. Tomorrow says low 80's.....I'll beleive it when it happens.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have rain and 50F today they say 52F not a chance it is,tomorrow again 50F and rain but I will look out the window for confirmation and wed is getting a report of 67F with ? .
you guessed it rain so no mowing or other stuff in the pipeline here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sun's out and 64F.....could get a little warmer yet. 

When is summer gonna start, Joe?? Does the sun shine much in Glasgow?? Can you ,maybe, blame it on Iain?? 

At least the chilly temps should hold the grass back a bit.....I hate getting behind on the grass. Last time I cut I 'circled the wagons' and blew the clippings under the bushes in the backyard......free mulch.

Might have to put a fence up around the strawberries......something keeps eating the berries as they start turning. Also want to keep the deer out of there.....seen tracks. I've got some 5 1/2' T posts from the fence extension that I plan on removing now that the dogs are too old to jump/climb the fence. I only plan on removing one side and half the back......I use the posts to hang the garden hose on. Keeps the hose off the ground for easier mowing/trimming.....:grin: I just drape the hose on the posts when not in use....last year I used it very frequently.

Where's Rich?? No beans this year?? I made a mistake and didn't get any "Italian" flat beans...still have a chance if I can find some. I can plant the 'pole' type beans once the corn comes up and I know where the plants are. Ran out of pole beans and 2 rows of corn don't have beans mixed in.....I can 'drill' the seeds between the plants. Only have ~300' of bean plants.....that may do it.....:rofl:. Got some low income families nearby and I give plenty if veggies away......gardening keeps me busy and I produce more than I need.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

No room for beans here . . I'll plant the Okra after the 'maters die from the heat . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Was lookin at last year's garden thread and thought you planted beans. Can't remember ever planting okra.....I like it in soups and generally buy the frozen stuff. Made some deer poop soup a few years ago.....:laugh:. Venison, *P*ork, *O*nion, *O*kra, and *P*otatoes. Had to think of what ingredients I could use to make the soup match the name.....:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I did have some pole beans planted under a trellis attached to the fnece . . had only middlin' luck with them and decided to go with Okra . . they love the heat!

If I want beans and/or peas, they have to be in the fall garden . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

SABL I 'am like WereBo still waiting for spring so summer will be due around your fall time lol folks seem to like how green it is in the UK pity most of it is Verdigris, but you don't get the green without the water.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Don't complain about the deer 'cos they provide more meat than rabbits. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> SABL I 'am like WereBo still waiting for spring so summer will be due around your fall time lol folks seem to like how green it is in the UK pity most of it is Verdigris, but you don't get the green without the water.


Had to look that one up.....:laugh: Patina I know....:thumb:. Don't see much of it around here unless you go into Columbus and find an old statue. IMO you people do things the right way and use proper materials for building. We use the cheapest methods that don't have the durability. From pictures I've seen, you still use masonry for most houses......we use wood frame construction. You use copper/lead for flashing....we use galvanized sheet metal. You use tile/slate for roofing....we use asphalt shingles that need replaced every 20yrs. My dad built his house in '72 and it is getting the 3rd roof installed.......mine needs reroofing asap. 



sandman55 said:


> Don't complain about the deer 'cos they provide more meat than rabbits. :grin:


More meat but that's the only difference....:huh:. Pretty much the same as rabbit.....front legs not worth much. Rear legs and back have the most meat but processors do a bad job of packaging.....I do my own. What they consider a steak is a slice from the back leg......a roast is the shoulder. Can't find the loin the way they process the carcass.....I remove the loins and cut steaks from that......the back legs make nice roasts once the bones are removed.

OK....there *is* one big difference!! Harder to skin a deer......that involves a little more work. 

Forgot to quote Rich.....rats. Don't know how okra would do around here. The peppers got lotsa heat last year but little water.....the peppers developed soft spots before they got ripe. I didn't get very many......:sigh: Peas I don't bother much with......but I did plant some snow peas this year. Need to get an early start on the peas......or plant late in the season. They don't like heat at all.....last years crop was a bust....:nonono:

Gettin' some rain right now....and some thunder. Won't be doin' much in the garden today.....but I did get the plants side-dressed with fertilizer yesterday. Some corn and beans popping up and should see more tomorrow....once I get a clear view of the rows I'll side-dress to coax the corn along. 

Slow showing but the dill and cilantro are finally sprouting.....:thumb:. All I have to do is figure out which is which......didn't mark the individual 'pots' and used the 12 pack container the strawberries came in. Once they get big enough to ID (and big enough to tend) I'll set 'em out in the garden. Tried direct sow last year and didn't see any sprouts come up.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lookin' like last year......not quite June and it was 90F today. 

Got the fence around the garden done.....had to make some 'hold-downs' where the fence is kinda distorted. Needed to pin the bottom of the fencing to keep it on the ground......what fun. Went ahead and fenced the strawberries because something is chewing on the berries as soon as they start turning red......:sigh:. 

Have to replant the canteloupes.....nothing sprouted. Cukes didn't do so hot and I replanted. I'll have to get more canteloupe seeds when I go out tomorrow. Watermelons were sparse but the pumpkins are doing great. Looks like I'll be watering if we don't get some rain.

I think I can get rid of the beer cases......:laugh:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Whoohoo.......set the 'mater stakes and saw some fruits!! The brandywines have set fruit!! Jalapenos look like they should set pretty soon.....habaneros are still a little shy but coming along nicely. Expecting cooler temps and the peppers may not like it.....but the 'maters should set more fruits. I've got 2 extra stakes and more room.....might try the grape 'maters again if I can find 'em. Stores should be running a clearance right now....getting late in the season for these parts.

Replanted the watermelons and cantaloupes....I'll see what happens in a few days. Pumpkins are doing great so far....but that can change in Ohio. 

Corn and beans look OK.....the last batch of beans seem to be catching up with the first. Just been too dry around here.....:sigh:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The first 'mater has been harvested!! Sadly, it was not by me.......:angry:. Golfball size and gone this morning.....along with the top of the plant. Looks like I may have to fence the whole garden.....:banghead:. Corn, beans, peas have been fenced......along with the 'strawbabies'. 'Maters, peppers, pumpkins, melons, etc. are subject to intrusion by wildlife. Deer tracks are in the pumpkins but no real damage so far.....even so, I think I'll be fencing the area off. I've got 10 "T" posts I can put to use and 1/4 mile of galvanized wire.....don't want to think about driving the "T" posts....wore me out just settin' 6 of 'em for the strawbabies....:nonono:. Too lazy to drag a step-ladder out and the posts are taller than me.......3lb maul gets heavy when you're swinging above your head. 

So far so good....not looking forward to weeding.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have some squirrels who help me with the harvest . . and birds.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Need more helpers? I have plenty to send you. I can even throw in a few coyotes.
If the neighborhood cats would stop killing snakes and lizards and depositing them on our deck, maybe they could learn to chase squirrels. I'm leaving out the birds because the cats are afraid of the Mocking Birds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Coyotes are fine!! If I'm up at the right time of night I can hear their serenades.....:laugh:. The kids have seen a few passing through my lot.....mainly out back but my son saw one in the side yard. The dogs are fenced in so I don't worry. Unless I feel the coyotes have become agressive I won't do anything.....they keep the rabbits in check. 

Cut the lawn a few days ago and didn't see the garter snake until I made a return pass.......sure wish I hadn't have hit it.....:sigh:. She had at least 5 eggs from what I saw of the remains. If I see mice/moles I go out of my way and try to get 'em.......I stop for snakes. 

Not many squirrels in the immediate vicinity......I see 'em north and south of me. Mostly as roadkill......think there is a coyote victim just down the road but haven't stopped to take a closer look.

Strawbabies are pretty much established....and even set a few runners....:thumb:. Most of the bed is mulched with grass clippings but I'll get a bale (or 2) of straw and finish the job. Didn't quite have enough clippings to do the whole thing.......only minor weeds to pull but want to keep them in check with the straw.

Weather's not been real kind and the night temps have been 50F or lower.....not much rain and most of the storms/rain in the plains have scooted north of me. I may water the garden tomorrow.......we're calling for rain in a few days but I remember last year. The kids went through quite a downpour a few miles north of here but I didn't get a drop of water. 

Hope to be busy late July or early August......I'm out of frozen beans/corn and hope to put more up this harvest. I planted more and hope to get more this year......took up too much room with watermelons that didn't pan out last year. The giant pumpkins were a bust and took up lotsa room. Doubled the corn/beans and didn't bother with lima beans....not a favorite with the gkids. Went with snowpeas this year after the drought brought miserable results with regular peas.....may attempt a second crop later this summer if I can find the seed. Prolly have to buy them now.....garden seed is pretty much gone by the end of June.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well we have been having some nice dry weather so got the grass cut on Sunday will need to do it again this weekend before we go on holiday as no one here will remember or care.Temps have been in the high 60's though today is meant to be a little lower at 61F this morning expecting 67F as the day goes on and tomorrow and 69F so very nice looking forward to 80F and upwards come Monday but by then I will be nearer your end of the pond.though I 'am not looking forward to the 4am rise fly out at 9.15


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Garden and lawns both need some rain. People are starting to water their gardens already. Grass has slowed down in growing.

Looks like a repeat of last year here in central Ohio.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL this present patch of good weather could be our summer if previous years are anything to go by not much watering required,rust cure might be more apt


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have heard people in UK area, don't tan-they rust :>)

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup and wilt in the sun


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like the folks in OK and KS are getting hit again.....I sure don't envy them. Just looking at the tracking it appears the rain will go south of Ohio....the previous storms are in WI and northern IL right now.

I can clearly see the drain tile that runs across my lot.....and my septic system. Looks like I better do some watering in the garden.......:sigh:...the lawn's on it's own. It's mostly whatever grows but the clover is not as prevalent as it once was.....I think the grasses have choked it out. Only good result from last year is the dandelions seem to have died off and I'm not seeing the sea of yellow that is the norm. 

Like BG said, it looks like a repeat of last year......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure hope you don't get hit like the places you mentioned but I will see if we can send some rain your way


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Yup and wilt in the sun


You get sunshine on occasion??

Just checked the forecast and it's calling for temps to be in the 70's the next 7 days. I don't think the habaneros are gonna like it.....but I sure will....:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have some right now this as I said earlier could be our Summer going on 4 days of sunshine and cloud


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Sure hope you don't get hit like the places you mentioned but I will see if we can send some rain your way


I think you guys are....but it's coming in from the west. Can you see this?? Not sure if the link will work in the UK.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Links works ok we face to the Eastern seaboard I think so If NY or around that side get bad weather it can travel over quite quickly.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

SABL said:


> I think you guys are....but it's coming in from the west. Can you see this?? Not sure if the link will work in the UK.


That's typical of our Post-Office, they sent it the long way round.... :nonono:

We had perfect temperatures for me in London, 22C(ish) and more airliner vapour-trails than clouds in the sky







- It still drops chilly at night though, down to single-figures C.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

22C not too bad.....we were in the lower 30's (Celsius) a few days ago. Got up to 90F......a tad bit warm for early June.

:dance:......it rained!! Woke up this morning to see a nice gentle rain....:thumb:. Perhaps mother nature was waiting for me to finish mulching the strawbabies.......picked up 2 bales of straw and 'got 'er done'....:grin:. Got more coverage than I anticipated and have 1 1/2 bales left.....:ermm:.
I'll let the rain compact it and keep applying more as needed......or, mulch a few of the watermelon plants as an experiment. 

Started weeding already......just the larger weeds so far. Tied a few 'mater plants and pinched the lower suckers....I set the stakes days ago. Was surprised to see the amount of fruit that has set.....:thumb:. Got more 'maters than I expected!! Even the jalapeno that I started has small peppers.......:woot:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We are doing ok based on that 


20°C 2:39 PM Partly Sunny
More Information
RealFeel® 23°C
Winds E 9 km/h
Relative Humidity 55%
Dew Point 10°C
Barometric Pressure 1023.1 mb
Pressure Tendency Steady
Visibility 16 km
Sunrise 4:35 AM
Sunset 9:56 PM


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Night time temp are very important too. Need warmer ground for things, even weeds to grow. 

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm just happy to get the laundry dried inside a few hours, out on the balcony - Lots better than the 2 days hung up in the bathroom :grin:

I found out today that when Mrs WereBo planted up the pots on the balcony-rail, she didn't add the water-retaining gel to the soil - They now need 3 watering-cans full twice a day to stop things falling over (The balcony is a South-facing sun-trap until early afternoon, when it's in shadow from the block of flats in the way) :nonono:

Unfortunately, the plants have now woken up and sprouting wildly, so it's too late to replant them in 'treated' soil for this year :sigh: - It's still lovely to see 'em though :laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Night time temp are very important too. Need warmer ground for things, even weeds to grow.
> 
> BG


You got that right!! And.....we're just not gettin' 'em.....:sigh:. I've replanted the watermelons and cantaloupes with mixed results. Pumpkins are doing superb.....just can't get the results I want with the melons. Never had this trouble before. I'm runnin' 60% with watermelons and 40% on the cantaloupes and may have to fill the hills. At this point in time I will have to buy plants......cantaloupes are availaable but don't recall seeing watermelon plants for sale. I may try Sears Hardware and see if they have any short season seeds......Home Depot hasn't dropped their prices yet. Was goin' to buy a few cherry 'maters but they were still full price at Home Depot.......Sears has already put their seeds on clearance. 

Beans are takin' off......and, as I suspected, the last planting has caught up with the first.....almost. The peas are loving the cool weather......the melons aren't very happy. 

Will save the straw for later.....I forgot that the strawbabies will need to be covered once the season is over. The fence around the berries will stay and keep most of the straw in place for the winter.....:thumb:. No way I am pulling the 'T' stakes.....wore me out settin' 'em!! They make a driver for them things....but it ain't in my budget.

May wait a week and set the dill plants out in the garden....they have their 'true' leaves and are easily ID'd from weeds. Got cilantro in the planter boxes and 3 more in starter pots.....can't wait to make some home-made salsa!! Wanna make some black bean salsa with corn......with just a hint of jalapeno. Could just skip the jalapeno and wave a habanero over the salsa......:laugh:. If...if....I can get enough of a season to get any habaneros I will have to experiment with the critters......OldRich has me kinda scared of 'em. When a Texan says they're hot, they must be really hot!! I'll try to find a few volunteers at the local fire stations for guinea pigs.....:rofl:

Unless things go wrong, I may have a solitary strawbaby in a day or two....:dance:. I've already pulled ~6 that critters got. Way early in the season so no big disappointment. Not going to be a bumper crop but the plants have set a good amount of fruit.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Water retaining gel?? Tell me more.....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They're tiny little crystal-looking granules, that can hold up to 400x their weight in water, great for pots, containers etc. - *Link* :wink:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Some potting mix comes with it mixed in


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

sandman55 said:


> Some potting mix comes with it mixed in


Got some of that.......works pretty good.....:thumb: Trying to grow rosemary again.....after killing a very nice plant a few years ago. Guess it wasn't getting enough light....from what I hear.

Found some deer/rabbit repellant in the garage. Once the dew burns off I'll spray the perimeter of the garden.....many deer tracks in the vines and 'maters. Lost another top off a 'mater plant.....:angry:. 

Melons are showing a better percentage but night temps are still low.....52F this morning. 

Toying with the idea of trying to cultivate some of the blackberry plants in my field. Seeing many new canes and may till up a spot and transplant.....see if mulching will help them. I get many blossoms and plenty of fruit set but 0 production due to lack of rainfall when the plants need it most....:frown:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the American Blackberries are the same as the UK ones, you'd be best putting 'em in a large container, well away from any areas of soil - They're worse than Triffids for wild, rapid growth, and an absolute b*gger to dig up once they've established themselves :sigh:

Having said that, the berries are both excellent tasting and very good for you :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe you ought to think about a root feeder/watering. Use a Ross root feeder without the feed. Get the water below the surface. I have a home made one the get the plants water about 6 inches below the surface. Really helps in hot weather

BG


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

SABL said:


> Found some deer/rabbit repellant in the garage. Once the dew burns off I'll spray the perimeter of the garden.....many deer tracks in the vines and 'maters. Lost another top off a 'mater plant.....:angry:.


Aren't lead pellets effective :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

In our dry climate where water is a premium I grow things in wicking gardens, which is a self watering pot. I do it in old fridges and large plastic drums.

I cut old five gallon/20 litre drums in half as a water reservoir and place them in the bottom of an old fridge that has been made water tight.

Here is a fridge that I tried with gravel as the water holding medium which wasn't so effective on hot days so I removed that and left the old carpet to protect the thin walls.








You can see I have covered the top vent holes with scraps of plastic to let the air vent and stop the soil falling in.
You can see the water fill pipe and I have an overflow in the side wall of the fridge at the level of the top of the water reservoir








I have a gravel path between the reservoir and the drain.
























Each half of blue drum has a scrap of pipe in it to give support from the weight of soil including the drum with the water fill pipe.








I have a vent in the fill pipe








You can see from the first two pics I have gaps between the blue drums to allow the soil to be submerged in the water so that the water can be wicked up. I mix soil and potting mix about fifty fifty or probably more soil because that is free and fill to no more than one foot/300mm above the top of the water reservoir. In the top of the soil I include some blood and bone and also vermicast with worms (vermicast is worm manure). If you don't have worms it still works you just treat it as you would in the ground with a bit of manure or fertiliser of your choice. The top of the water fill pipe has an old baked bean can on it to stop anything from falling in especially when the soil is going in. This is a good setup for me because I am a lazy gardener. I have three of these fridges. One has silver beet growing in it and the other two I am going to grow peas and snow peas. I was going to grow some baby spinach in one of my plastic drums but I have left my run too late because we are into winter and it is too cold.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Here is one of the pots I made last Summer









Here is one of my fridges with Dwarf tomatoes last Summer. The two fridges in the background are worm farms. My tomatoes didn't do so well last year. I have since found now that I bought a PH tester that my soil is very alkaline. I put it down to Tuna compost that I have been buying and adding to everything including my worm farms. We live in a limestone area and I think they have been adding crushed limestone to the compost to lower the acid content and to bulk it out. I am now adding a lot of organic matter and sulphur to all my soil.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A neat idea Sandy, and smart looking too, after a coat of paint







- That's the 1 advantage with my balcony, 3 watering-cans full and everything's watered for a couple of days, or longer if we don't have scorching temperatures :grin:

Mrs WereBo tried growing 'maters' a few years ago, using 'gro-bags' (long plastic bags full of soil, poke a hole every foot or so, then stick a plant in it). We had so many toms, she made herself sick of 'em, even after giving the spares away (I don't eat/like tomatoes, I'm allergic to the seeds







)


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks WereBo I had to put a coat of paint on them because with the fridges and the square boxes of a couple of gutted washing machines that I use as compost bins my wife said it looked like a white goods department and threatened that I paint them green to blend in or they had to go. :grin:

yes there are lots of wonderful ways to grow tomatoes, some I have seen are them growing out the bottom of a bag as an upside down tomato. It's a shame you are allergic to them as they are a great vegetable/fruit I can eat a ripe home grown one like an apple. I cant always say that about a shop tomato some are good and some are tasteless.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't mind the flavour too much in cooking, Mrs WereBo 'pushes' them through a sieve to get the seeds out, then makes a really excellent 'spag-bol' with the pulp - It's not even half as nice without the toms :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Yes it's one of the best flavours.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope SABL got his garden ready for this evening/tonight for the possible
derecho that is forecasted:

Derecho Risk From Chicago to Columbus

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

As ready as I was for last year's June Derecho......I'll survey the damage once the sun comes up....... The only thing I can do is recheck the 'maters and make sure they are tied to the stakes. Beans are up high enough to catch wind......pumpkins are starting to vine and may get knocked about.....:frown:. Could be like last year when we got the June Derecho and that was it for the season......enough rain early on but nothing much after then and drought conditions prevailed the rest of the season.

Where does Sandy get all the fridge carcasses?? Looks like a sure way to conserve water and keep it to the veggies......:thumb:.. I've never tried container gardening for anything other than herbs. There are a few people around here that use raised beds for gardens.....I've never tried it but toyed with the idea for the strawberries. In the end I just added compost to the soil and set 'em out. Pretty much 'permanent' and is fenced to keep the deer out and the straw in.....:grin:. Lead projectiles work rather well on rabbits....works great on deer but poaching the governor's deer is a major offense. Also, it's a buncha work to process one of those critters. 

Still thinking about the blackberries......yep, they are the wild plants and very invasive. Also have many thorns....but, I've picked 'em since childhood and learned to reach gently. If the crop is good it's worth reaching in.....if there are few berries that are small you consider if there's enough to do anything with. Not enough for a pie/cobbler you just eat a few and hope for a better year someday.

*Son is on duty and could see lotsa action if the Derecho hits us this evening. Downed power lines or lightning strikes keep the FDs very busy. They cleared the branches from our power lines and I hope to stay connected this evening......we'll see.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the old van would make a decent green house.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep, last year was a bust. I don't have a garden, but my neighbor does and he usually keeps us supplied with "fresh" stuff. Last year nothing.

It is doing great so far, but tomorrow could be a different story.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have two neighbors harvesting while we are gone . . 'maters are more than they can keep up with . . only one "appreciates" the Jalapenos and Seranos, but they are picking them to keep the plants active until I get back


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> I have two neighbors harvesting while we are gone . . 'maters are more than they can keep up with . . only one "appreciates" the Jalapenos and Seranos, but they are picking them to keep the plants active until I get back


Neighbors need some spice in their life.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

SABL said:


> Where does Sandy get all the fridge carcasses?? Looks like a sure way to conserve water and keep it to the veggies......:thumb:.


There is a guy near where I live who picks up all the traded in White goods from the stores and fixes up what he can to resell. He is happy for me to take any dead fridges off his hands only I have to get there before the scrap metal guy gets there. I find the single door fridges are best for what I use. I have three made into worm farms and three made into wicking gardens and another in the shed to be converted.

I hope you get through the derecho OK, keep your head down.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> I think the old van would make a decent green house.
> 
> BG


Noooo.....that's my grocery getter!! But it does have decent drainage....:laugh:

Found a 2" brandywine 'mater when I did a little weeding in the garden.....maybe it will show some color before the end of the month...:grin:. The jalapenos I started indoors are sporting a few peppers, including one ~1 1/2" long. Habaneros are filling out nicely but would probably prefer warmer weather......the lows are going to be in the lower 50's for the next 2 nights. One of the green peppers (Big Bertha) has 2 peppers.....one is ~4". Straberries are setting quite a few runners and the patch may be decent next year. The raspberries are enjoying the weeded/mulched environment and are fairly loaded.....many new canes have formed and next year should be real good.....:dance:

The storm did some damage but not to the garden.....just a little dirt splashed on the leaves. Had a few places to patch on the roof but most of the day was spent at a friends house in the next county for tree removal and cleanup. We had tornado warnings and I spent most of the night listening to the weather radio, watching 2 different radars, and scanning the sky for signs of tornados. Saw one suspicious cloud north of me but it's hard to tell what's going on when you have to rely on lightning flashes to illuminate the sky. I watch for electric arcing on the horizon....if lines are dropping it's an indication to head for the basement.....:SHOCKED:

Might be able to get into the garden tomorrow afternoon......with the rain, I now have an abundant crop of weeds....:frown:. The lawn will need cut again.....along with the mushrooms. It's been a few years since I've seen this many mushrooms in the yard. Nothing edible, though.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Roger that on weeds and grass cutting. They came up with the rain. Zero damage here . All we had was some rain. Went out to visit the "garden" nothing has changed.

Yep, hard to see bad weather at night. I still have an old Sony 8MM video corder. Great night vision setting. I keep it just for that reason.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was out front when the storm front came through......thought it only rustled the vinyl soffits and some roof shingles. Glad I had some spare shingles on hand!! 

I have an old Panasonic PV-53.....might have to see if I can find a battery and check out the night vision. I even have an older RCA video camera....mid 80's model that plugs into a VHS recorder. Might have to find all the cables and converter box and see if I can get it hooked up.....might be able to view night storms on a full size TV screen. Never thought about night vision on some of the older video cameras......good idea, BG!!

*The kid was busy last night......clearing roads of fallen trees. Of course, the FD issues some pretty nice rain outfits......:laugh:. They had plenty of warning and ample time to switch out the chainsaw blades from carbide (cutting asphalt roofing) to regular wood blades. They were ready.

Time to take another look at the forecast and see if I can wait til saturday to cut the lawn. I don't like to cut it sooner than 7 days but did have to do it after 4 days earlier this season.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Spent a little time in the garden this morning before it got too hot. All the plants look great . . the temps are in the high 70 overnite already, so the end of the 'maters setting on is nigh. Peppers are doing great . . loaded with "ready to pick"'s 

The neighbor took maters and peppers to work to give away so they must have done good!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Radishes...picked 2 weeks ago
Kale...got enough for the whole town
Romaine...delicious. Started harvesting 4 days ago
Onions...some bolted but lots of others, jumbo yellow, jumbo white and red doing great...75' row
20 cucumber plants...probably another 10 days before picking starts
10 yellow straight neck and zucchini ...probably 2 weeks before ready
12 assorted tomato plants...all have green tomatoes on vine
8 assorted peppers...gonna be a while before those are picked
Parsley, Basil...ready to use
Watermelon...doing fine but lots more time needed
Picked my first cabbage yesterday. Planted 10 of those. First time with those. Going to make and can sauerkraut.

I've had 8.31" of rain this month alone.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I wish I had a garden that size!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> I wish I had a garden that size!



I wish I had a root cellar.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

No cellars here . . water table is too high. I was up there for most of the 8" of rain . . now back in the dog days of summer in Houston


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Gadsden....good to 'see' ya!! 

Looks like a repeat of last year so far.......:sigh:. Nothing in the way of rain on the radar map.....chances are only 30% until Tuesday with the temps in the upper 80's. Lows are predicted ~70F. Lawn is not looking very perky and may not need to be cut for 2 weeks....I'll be raising the deck 1/2" due to dry conditions and may not have to cut for 3 weeks unless we get some rain.

For some reason the punkins are loving the weather and have developed buds.....other vines are doin' OK but I need to spray for cucumber beetles. Plenty of 'maters have set fruit (need to do another round of tying them up) and the 2nd planting of green beans have caught up with the 1st. Weeds are doin' just fine as usual. 

My garden is not as diverse as Gadsden's......I used to plant onions, lettuce, cabbage, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, and much more but limit my garden to beans, corn, 'maters, peppers, and the like. I have herbs in planter boxes and they are doing fine.....been cutting chives for potato dishes. Haven't done much with the sage, lemon thyme (smells great), or rosemary. Got some dill to set out in the garden and hope it comes in with the cukes.....last year the cukes were history by the time the dill was ready.....bad timing. 

I'll check later today and see how the garden looks.....maybe harvest some of the weeds.

Birds are happy with the strawbabies.......netting is on the shopping list.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Jalapeno package says 72 days after transplanting and it's been about 30 days.....they are kinda big enough to pick right now. ~2+" but I'll wait til they plump up. Habaneros are 95 days......they better hurry....just now putting on blossoms.

Last time I checked we were at 91F.....kinda warm. I may slip outside and give the plants some water tonight.....no need to worry about cool temps at night because the lows are ~70F (and I don't spray the leaves). Just checked again and it's getting cooler......90F


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The peppers enjoyed the water last night....as well as a few of the 'maters. One of the brandywines has a 3" 'mater......:thumb:. Quite a few romas on the vines....cilantro should be ready when some of them ripen and I may pluck a jalapeno even if not ready. Might get some homemade salsa in a few weeks!! Actually, jalapenos may be ready by then.

Watched it rain last night.....north of me.....:sigh: I could see the 'curtain' under a few thunderheads of a faltering storm. Same as last year, everything is going right around me. Grass on top of the septic tanks is turning brown.....along with much of the lawn. 

Time to grab a beer and head for the garden....I'll set the dill plants while the 'maters are given a little drink. The dill plants are ~3" tall......easy to see, so they shouldn't get lost......:laugh:

86F right now.....still a little warm.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

98 here today . . we'll be having 100's+ by next week . . the critical temp is the overnite low . . we'll be in the 80's soon


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got up to 91F the other day......still 85F right now. It dropped to 79F when the rain went around me......I felt maybe 3-4 drops but had to be payin' attention...the drops were that small. We're still hittin lows ~70F at night and Friday calls for 64F night-time low.

Need to get out of the house and check for seeds that should be on sale now. Still have a little room left for radishes and hope to find some peas to plant when the temps drop later in the season. Might buy another sprayer to kill cucumber beetles.......don't want to keep washing out the one used for RoundUp.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check Harbor Freight for sprayers.

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I just bought a cheapo 2 gallon one I'll dedicate to bleach at Walmart for $9


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Using bleach, got to rinse it really good right after use. Bleach loves anything metal.

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Basementgeek said:


> Using bleach, got to rinse it really good right after use. Bleach loves anything metal.
> 
> BG



Yup...that's why I had to buy another one. This thing is 150% plastic. I'm bad about rinsing out after I'm done as I've usually got half a jug left...it's late...it's raining...I'm late...I'm lazy, it's getting dark out, etc, etc...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Bin there. Just eats metal, what is does not eat, it corrodes. There is always tomorrow !

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

> Might buy another sprayer to kill cucumber beetles.


Now that I say this, I'll be over run with them this year. I've had a garden for I guess 20 years and have never had a problem with anything attacking the cucumbers...ever. I don't spray them...don't dust...nada.

One year I had potato bugs invade the tomatoes but I still had more beautiful fruit than I could use. A few pay me a visit each year and I do dust the tomatoes.
I get worms in the squash every year. I planted radishes around them this year as supposedly they don't like the aroma...we'll see.

I've been very lucky I guess. I had a groundhog living under my garage last year. He didn't bother one thing. When I tore the tomato plants down, he finally decided to go in and get one or two. I've got rabbits but again...they don't eat anything that I can see. No fence but I've always had dogs around. They've always been inside dogs but maybe just their scent keeps them at bay....dunno.
I'll go out in the morning and the garden will be demolished from various animals. Probably should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> I'll go out in the morning and the garden will be demolished from various animals. Probably should have kept my mouth shut.


 Ain't that the truth!! I know the feeling and have had it come true......you say you don't have that problem and the next day you do. 

I've got 4 dogs and the garden is ~25' from my fenced yard. I think the wildlife is used to the scent.....rabbits even enter the fenced area but rarely make it out alive. Tree lines on both sides of the garden and it's secluded......I 'water' the perimeter when I need to P but even that doesn't deter the wildlife. Got a ground squirell in the garden.....I P in the tunnel opening....that works....:laugh:

Just cucumber beetles so far.....waiting on the horn worms to show up. I'll pick up a cheap sprayer from Sears.....it's the closest place. It may be a few $ higher but time and gas to go elsewhere makes it a wash. 

Got a few more 'maters watered.....and the peas. The Rutgers haven't set as much fruit as the other 'maters. Some of the corn looks like it will be "knee high by the 4th of July".....pole beans are looking for something to climb, so the corn better hurry up.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Visit your local barber shop, collect hair , from men only, and spread it around does help with 4 legged creators. 

Women hair is most likely treated too much and lost its scent to do anything. 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gonna take lots of hair!! What I'm finding lately is barber shops are hard to find. I could always shave the giant schnauzer....

Jalapenos are having a fiesta.....habaneros are enjoying a siesta. Got my eye on one 'mater plant....Burpee Bush Champion II. It is one compact plant!! Only gets 24" and looks very healthy even though the conditions are dry.....has some real nice *dark* green leaves and is showing 0 stress. I'll see what the yield is when it gets down to harvest time.....might consider planting more next year.

Finished watering the last of the 'maters....and set some dill and cilantro out. 

Got some light rain but you couldn't tell it after 1/2 hour....better than nothing but I'd like to see something that keeps me out of the garden for at least 2-3 days.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I just hooked up two sprinklers on two timers to go off for an hour each starting at 5 AM. Going to let them rip every day.
I'm on a well and it's just getting too hot with too many mosquitoes to do individual watering. It takes a good hour for the size garden I have,


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sabl

Should had some rain last night/early AM.

True, barber shop are few and far between. I still go to one several miles away, the old fashion kind, no appointments taken come in sit down and wait your turn.

I think when they build houses that have a fair amount of "yard" they should offer a cistern as an option. My neighbors are all on a well, I am not, and garden watering is not always a option.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

BG

Yep, hard to find a real barber shop. Got one of the worst haircuts at a franchise of a well known chain of salons. I told the guy to put the scissors down and use the clippers......"I'm a stylist, NOT a barber" was the reply. I finally had enough and said the haircut is fine and went to pay the bill.....the cashier gave the "stylist" a real dirty look after seeing my haircut. I never returned.......

Next one was a real barber (I thought)......looked like Adolph Hitler when I left. Never returned there, either.

I fixed the problem......I look like Gandalf now......:rofl:

Back to the garden:

Got some nice rain ~3:30AM.....:thumb:. Watching the radar and it looks like we may get some more depending on the tracking.....I've had rain miss me by a matter of a fraction of a mile.....:frown:. A cistern would be nice....my father had twin septic tanks installed near the garden area at his place. Drop in a sump pump and irrigate when needed. Don't know about doing it today....the county would more than likely impose a fee for diverting rain water. 

My water is 2nd highest in price for Central Ohio.....I can't water the entire garden and only do the 'maters and peppers. May have to water the pumpkins and melons at some time later on.....cucumbers are on their own, along with the beans and corn. 

I'll check the garden in a while to see how bad the dill and cilantro got battered around. The cilantro was still small and I staked it to keep from stepping on it. Dill was only 3-4" tall but I think I can spot it easy enough...:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Forecast is for 97 today and 100 tomorrow with "Feel like" temps of 103 and 104 . . 

I harvested some cilantro seeds this morning . . I'll replant in October. Peppers are setting on nicely but no more 'maters . .I'll be pulling those and planting Okra next week.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Barber problems here too. After bad luck with the franchises, I found an old fashion shop. Only problem, the owner was the only barber and I live 20 minutes away and he doesn't have a phone. When he goes out, the shop is closed. Last straw last week when his sign said, Doctors Appointment, back tomorrow. So it was Great Clips where I was greeted with, "do you want me to use the #3 or #4"? At least the Sport Clips gives a massage.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep, last time I had a haircut it was #2 on the sides and #4 on top. Just enough to lay down on top and towel dry after washing. That's changed.....I'm looking for a 'Gandalf' robe....I already have a staff. Found it years ago....a Hickory sappling that died and had a perfect burl at the root. I use it as a walking stick when roaming the local woods.

High of 83 for today....much better!! Then we'll hover around 80 with lows dipping into the mid 60's at night for the rest of the week.....perfect!! 

90% chance of heavy rain tonight. The heavy clay soil acts as a 'liner' and should hold moisture for some time. What clay?? Galena was once well known for its brick production.....we have lotsa clay in this area. If I had gotten the rain Gadsden had been getting I'd have to install field tiles......actually, the farmers down the road did install a bunch of it just before planting season.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Were you able to get sny of the manure on the garden??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't been down that way for some time. No manure......:sigh:

They closed the road today to install a 'roundabout'......but it's a 3way intersection and there is nothing major in the area. This is the 'burbs' and borderline farmland!! Not that much traffic or a dangerous intersection.....they must have something planned for the future. If I want to check on the manure I'll have to back-track....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ SABL - Can't remember whether I asked you before, but can't you rig some sort of cistern to catch the 'Gray-water' from the sinks & showers? - That's perfectly fine for garden use :wink:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Bo.......:wave:

I've got twin septic tanks that I'd prefer to stay away from.......:laugh:. They catch more than just the 'gray water'.....they catch everything!! I have a private sanitation system and am nowhere near that type of utility. I do have 'city' water but no sewer. The leach field is partially under my garden but does very little.

From last year......you can see where the lines lead into the garden.










The dill plants are standing proud.....I think they like their freedom.....:grin:. Even though we had a nice rain I think I can get into the garden this evening and set the rest of the dill and cilantro. Maybe pull a few weeds now that the roots will come out easier and add some more straw to the strawbaby patch. Picked a few today but were kinda dry due to the lack of rain.....I'll wait a few days and see if the berries pick up a little moisture.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got what I wanted....rain!! I'll check the garden later this evening but I can see from where I am standing that it's dry enough to work in. I checked this morning and it was 'no go' with the wet soil. 

2nd planting of beans are setting blooms......1st planting is getting there. 1st planting is pole beans and 2nd is bush beans. Looks like I'll be busy when the whole lot is ready for harvest.....better start making ice for the blanching process.

Dill is happy...cilantro looks kinda sad....habaneros are still enjoying their siesta. Pumpkins going crazy.....watermelons are taking off and sending out vines....cukes and cants are holding their own. Weeds are having a field day....:sigh:

Might pick a jalapeno or two......they look nice. Brandywine 'mater has a good sized fruit and I am checking for color change.....could pick it and fry it up but I prefer ripe 'maters. Last time I looked it was 3"+.....if it was ripe I'd be grillin' some burgers.....:laugh:. 

Considering some 'short' crops....lettuce and radishes are short term. Romaine would be nice...my favorite!! Rats...just checked and romaine is 70 days. Scratch the romaine. 

Did I mention that I found another bone in my garden?? Pretty much like the 1st bone and looks to be from a human hand.....gonna takes pics this time.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got chased out of the garden by rain this morning...was barely dry enough to get in there. Weeds are taking the upper hand atm and I need to do something about it.

And.....and....and.....A RIPE 'MATER!! Woohoo!! I found a 'sunglow' cherry 'mater that is ready.....didn't notice it the other night when I was planting the dill. Might pick it this evening.....or wait til morning and get it's twin, too.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

107 here today . . feels like I'm back in Dubai! ! Watered twice today and everything is still wilted . . likely the end of the 'maters . . peppers are loving it!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sun dried tomatoes?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nothing like a hot matter fresh off the line. 

Last year at this it was 100 and 101 º F and did not A/C as I had no electric for about 7days. I let my neighbor take water out of my pool to water his garden as he is on a well. The wife never missed it as she left during the power outage.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Corday said:


> Sun dried tomatoes?


The plants seem to go into suspension . . no new growth and the leaves start turning brown.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> Nothing like a hot matter fresh off the line.
> 
> Last year at this it was 100 and 101 º F and did not A/C as I had no electric for about 7days. I let my neighbor take water out of my pool to water his garden as he is on a well. The wife never missed it as she left during the power outage.
> 
> BG


Thankfully, I picked a bunch of the ripe ones a couple of days ago . . I'll be pulling the plants up in the morning. . . have to wait for the fall garden for the next crop!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

107??......ACK!! Our temps have dropped....finally. Currently 64F with a high of 77F today. Looks to be holding steady in the lower 80's for the whole week.....:thumb:

Won't be in the garden for a few days...got chased out yesterday after doing a rain dance. Grabbed the radio (Dewalt radio/charger) and turned on some 80's rock......assumed a kneeling position and started pulling weeds. Worked like a charm and got a nice downpour......:laugh:. The garden was barely dry enough to work in as it was. 

Don't know how the peppers are going to like the current temps. The biggest jalapeno plant was 3 times the size of the largest habanero.....habanero has caught up but still in the blossom stage. Dill is doing fine......rabbits got the cilantro......I'll try some more but plant it in the fenced area. Still have 2 cilantros in a planter box.....they be doing fine. 

Must be nice having 2 seasons......:thumb:....I barely get 1. 

Almost forgot.....got some nice volunteer 'maters that came up in the beans. I'm hoping they're the little grape 'maters......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Read that some places where 52c around 133F that is painful


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We had those temps in Dubai. . With 80% humidity sometimes


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Apparently Phoenix and Las Vegas are in the 120F region today and it is going further south west Heat Wave News, Photos and Videos - ABC News


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We had a cold front come thru and temps plunged to 95 today


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I see Arizona is in some trouble such a shame for the fire fighters and families tragic


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Feast or famine around here......got more rain than I need or want. Forecast calls for rain all week long. I've got a bumper crop of weeds goin' and may have to grab the bunker boots (rubber pull-ons) to get the weeds away from the plants....what's between the rows can wait til the garden dries a little.

These pics were taken 3 days ago (June 28). 

Cherry 'maters (Sunglow)....haven't picked 'em yet.

Jalapeno on the left and habanero on the right....jalapenos were three times bigger than the habs when set out....:huh:

Jalapenos getting there.....:smile:

And....bunches of weeds....:frown:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looking good! The Habaneros want heat, so they will do better once it warms up some . . mine are doing really good right now!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got chased out again yesterday.....will try to pull more weeds in a few minutes. Gotta let the dew burn off. 

Not seeing much on more 'maters getting ripe....the ones that did get ripe were a fluke due to stress from the heat and lack of rain. 

Planted some radishes in a planter box.....:laugh:. I'll see how they do and maybe plant some more.....got more planters boxes laying around. I planted them in potting soil but may try some good ol' dirt next time.....I think I can scrape a planter's worth of soil out of the garden. 

Heard a strange sound while I was in the garden.......ZZZZTT.....BANG!! Knew what it was and walked to the road and peeked at the electric pole that has a bank of capacitors.....wouldn't be the first time it's caught on fire....:hide:. Didn't see anything smoking so I took a closer look by walking another 50yds and looking under the pole......found it. Poor birdie......:nonono:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Four hours of tree trimming today and I thought I was retired. Didn't need a garden as nice neighbor brought plenty of cukes, maters (egg & round), and okra today.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It is amazing how busy you can stay being retired. Often wonder how I always seemed to get every thing done when I worked.

SABL: Looking at the long range forcast, maybe you should have planted rice. Next door garden too wet to get into. (That is the reason I don't garden-get everything for free)

Raspberries are ripe, got a quart yesterday. Wife and daughter say they are excellent.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I could plant rice where they put the gas line in.......got a low spot that runs all the way across the yard. Garden's not too bad....I can get in there if the sun comes out for more than half the day. I was in there earlier today and no muddy boots.....soil was a little soft but no caking on the footwear. Gotta get the weeds outa there after losing a whole week of maintaining the thing......:sigh:. I'm doing in-between every other row....the weeds are that bad. Don't want to disturb the roots on the corn and beans too much. Made 1 pass through the garden and now I get to start where I began after the plants have had a few days to recover. Headed out there in a few minutes now that the temps have dropped to 82F and the sun is lower in the sky. 

Need to get netting for the berries....we've picked a few but not enough to do anything because of the birds. I'm trying to convince the g-monsters that they are real tasty on cereal. I've got some good ol' corn flakes waiting for some strawberries......:laugh:

I'm the neighbor that does all the work and gives produce away. Gave some to the carry-out/pizza place owner last year.......gonna cost him some Sam Adams this year.....:grin:. The in-laws can't seem to budget their funds and run out of food near the end of the month.......I give 'em what I don't feel like processing. Some days I'm worn out and won't process anything that wasn't picked that day.

On my way to the garden......reachin' for the radio...:dance:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Reclaimed another few rows and pulled some more weeds......makin' headway. 

Keepin' an eye on the jalapenos......hopin' to make some poppers real soon. Some of 'em feel kinda plump but not as big as the ones I see in the store. Got little clue....never tried growin' 'em and don't know how big they should get. Maybe I can get a hint from Rich??

Habanero plants are now bigger than the jalapenos.......and setting plenty of blossoms......:thumb:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That variety I sent get pretty large . . I usually pick one and taste it. When mature, they will turn red . . I like to pick the little rascals just when they start to change color. I think they taste better green, but many like 'em red.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll have to recheck the critters.....they're big enought to split and fill with cream cheese. Kid says to wrap 'em with bacon and toss 'em in the oven. 

Last time I looked they were ~3" long. 

No pulling weeds today...too wet. Weeds were so bad I only weeded between every other row to keep from disturbing the roots of the beans and corn. Made the first round and ready to start on the 2nd go 'round. Not fun....:sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Need to get in there when I can......radar shows more rain on the way. Drainage is pretty good and I'm not farming a swamp.....a few hours of sun and I can work in the garden.

More cherry 'maters are turning.....:thumb:. Green beans are ~2" long.....corn is waist high. Pumpkins are goin' wild and setting fruit.....even choking out most of the weeds. 

Birds are getting the berries....:sigh:. Netting is on the shopping list.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

3" is a good size for Jalapenos! ! Should be tasty!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> 3" is a good size for Jalapenos! ! Should be tasty!


Might snatch 'em up next time I'm out there....:grin:. 

Still a little damp so I did other things. Bought some netting in an attempt to protect the berries. Already had the 6' T posts and 30" fencing instslled to keep the deer out. I grabbed some old ceiling mains I had in the rack (for 20yrs) and wired a top rail on the whole mess. I may have to stoop over but I won't have to uncover everything. First experience with the netting.....:rofl:. 14' wide and I cut it 35' long.....wanted 1 piece. That stuff is tedious to say the least!! It snags on anything and everything....:nonono:. Buttons are taboo....the netting will grab any button it can find. Had to ditch the hat and came real close to taking off my shirt. Spent lotsa time getting the netting untangled from my shirt buttons and putting my hat back on. 

Radishes are lookin' good.....rounded up another planter and will set my sights on Monday to start another batch. The 'sungold' cherries should be ready in a few days......sure is nice to taste a real 'mater again!! 

Everything is either blossoming or has set fruit.....beans are ~2" long, pumpkins are set, cukes lookin' good, melons are setting fruit, peppers are doin' great and the habs have outgrown the jalapenos, plenty of 'maters and I'm waitin' on some slicers...:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm looking forward to a report on the Habs! ! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got a pretty good gully washer in the middle of the night.....plenty of rain amd lightning.....:hide: Good thing I got all the 'maters tied to the stakes.....they were getting to be a mess.....:sigh: Only thing I'll be doing today is walking out back and looking.

Took some pics yesterday morning and can give Rich a first-hand report....:grin:. Birds aren't liking the netting and bounce off when trying to land in the 'strawbabies'.....:rofl:. When trying to land (unsuccessfully) on the raspberries they fly over to the fence and look at their 'dinner' that's just out of reach. 



In order:

Small Habs.
3 1/2" jalapeno (should get 1/2 doz in a day or two)
Pumpkin patch (and part of my netting, on the left)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Those Jalapenos look ready to eat!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Keepin' an eye on 'em......:grin:

If I can get a small mess I'll be makin' poppers.....soon.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't seem to be too traumatic on the 'maters when I staked 'em. Sure was a mess and I did some pruning.....spent most of my time chasing weeds and putting the 'maters on the back burner. They were sprawled all over and taking root where the stems lay on the ground. At least I put the stakes in right after planting....don't wanna damage the roots. Shoulda managed the 'suckers' a little better and the plants are rather heavy.....two of the stakes snapped and will need some help.

Got the planter box filled with potting mix and letting rainfall provide some moisture. I'll plant another batch of radishes once the mix is dampened....I'm thinking a 10day rotation should work. 

Banana pepper that will soon end up on my salad.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I grew some Banana Peppers last year . . I liked them . . grew better than the Bells and I liked the taste better . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got some nice sized green bells.....waiting on them to fill out. They're big but the flesh is thin....I'll wait. 

Radishes are pushing out of the potting mix.....might have to resort to some old fashioned dirt to plant them in.

Checking into some pre-emergent weed control for next year.....these weeds are too much like work....:sigh:.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am thinking a pre-emergent will kill any seeds you plant. Maybe Weed B Gon, by Ortho/Scotts applied with a brush or even a paint roller.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son has a coworker that also farms. Most farm fields are relatively weed free so I had my son ask what farmers use. He said he uses a product called Prowl.....applied after harvest and a few frosts. $$$ stuff but highly concentrated.......$400gal. I only need a few ounces for my garden and the farmer friend may share....I'll see.

I did use a pre-emergent weed control many years ago but can't remember the name. I applied it just after prepping the garden and planted seeds immediately.....never had a problem with the seeds growing.

Time to go for a walk and see if last night's storm did any damage.....lotsa rain and some really close lightning strikes.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got some damage.....banana pepper was laid over. Was going to get out there this evening and chase more weeds but it's rainin' pretty good right now. Looked at a few things and stood the pepper plant back up......didn't get mud on my boots but didn't spend much time on the soft ground. 

Checking to see if we have the right ingredients for some jalapeno poppers....got enough jalapenos to make some. Once I get enough roma 'maters I'll make some salsa.....cilantro is ready. Got some cherry 'maters ready......and 2 slicers!! Not that awful big and will take 2 slices to cover a sandwich......good enough for me. 

Some of the beans are ~2 1/2" long....looking better. I would like to get in there and side-dress the beans and corn with a little fertilizer. The beans/corn are growing nice but look a little anemic....would like to see a darker green shade in the leaves. 

Maybe shoulda pinched the first blossoms off the green bell peppers......small plant but decent sized peppers. Actually, there's 2 bell peppers on the plant in the pic. 

The rain has stopped.....time to check the banana pepper and see if it's still standing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That Bell looks big for the size of the plant . . it looks ripe?? How did the Banana peppers hold up?

I'll start pulling up the mater plants today . . they have done all they will do. I'll be planting the seeds for the fall crop in a couple of weeks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gettin' ready to go out and take a look.....before we get another storm. The county north of me is flooded.....some of the fields around here are very wet and the crops are suffering. Either nothing or too much....typical for these parts. Nasty looking storm over Indianapolis......should be here in a few hours.

I may have to stake the banana pepper. Should have some 'maters to pick....:thumb:. 

I could have worked in the garden if it hadn't rained 2 or 3 times yesterday afternoon. Still chasin' weeds.....:sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Guessing you will have some damage from yesterdays storm. It was pretty bad around here. ( SABL and I sort live in the same area)

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't been out there yet to take a look. From what I can see from the back porch it doesn't look like any new stakes have snapped. Last time I looked (yesterday) the banana pepper was leaning a little but not completely laying down.....I'll stake it as soon as I can get in the garden and see if it survives.

From what I'm seeing on the news sites BG was real close to most of the damaged areas. I was outside when the storm came through and got misted by the wind-blown rain.....I was peeling taters on the back porch for making hand cut fries.....:laugh:. Didn't know if another storm came through or not......power went out in the middle of the night. Lights never flickered when the storm hit....they must've shut the grid down for repairs in other areas.

Time to get dressed and head out back to take a look.....I'll cut new stakes later today and get the plants propped back up. One of the brandywine 'maters is ~4" and starting to get some color. Took a better look at the beans and some are ~5".....but, they _are_ getting close to the maturity date.

*Gonna listen to the scanner today. The oldest son will be at Sta1.....assigned to Ladder1 (aka 'Top Gun').


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No real damage to me or the garden. Maters where in cages.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I saw some of the news pics of offices in your area. Looked like some serious damage......:sigh:

Still too wet to get into the garden.....:frown:. A decent portion of my corn was blown over....it was almost chest high. It should straighten up on its own.

Got some snow peas almost ready!! Might have to grab a head of lettuce at the store and pick the cherry 'maters.....pick the banana pepper too. Make me a salad.....:thumb:. Radishes are still 2 weeks out.....:nonono:

Grass is growin' but mowin' is on hold for another day......the swamp has returned where the 24" gas line runs across the front of my property.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

95 MPH winds there, I got some of the roof stuff in the yard, some 1 mile away.

The garden will be OK

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was outside almost the entire time when the storm went through and we didn't get the winds you got. I didn't read the story but the damage was attributed to a 'mocro-burst'.....lotsa damage from the pics I saw.

Chased more weeds last evening.....making some headway. Planted another batch of radishes to test a theory. I'm thinking 'potting mix' is not a good choice for the growing medium......the stuff is mostly fibrous and not real soil. First batch was planted by using an unsharpened pencil to make the hole.....may have compacted the 'dirt' under the seed and helped force the radishes upward. Used the same stuff for the test batch but used a 1/4" screwdriver and used a drilling motion by spinning the round shank between my fingers. If they raise out again I'll scratch potting mix off the list and used good ol' dirt from now on.

DiL bought some green beans at the grocery store a few days ago......I looked at them yesterday (need to cook them today). I've got beans twice the size of what she bought......:laugh:. Looks like I better start making ice for the blanching process......maybe even fire up the old 26 c.f. upright freezer. 

Got more 'maters almost ready....from the maturity dates they are way early. I ain't complaining.....:grin:. I should be makin' some jalapeno poppers today or tomorrow.....got enough to pick. Pumpkins are baseball size and vines are doin' good. Need to do a little more to protect the strawberries.....had a humming bird trapped in the enclosure the other day. Might have to buy more netting or some K lath (chicken wire) for the bottom section that is only protected by 2X4 wire fencing. The bottom 2' may be where the birds are getting in but I've only caught 2 birds inside. 

Didn't get new 'mater stakes cut yet.....need to warn my son that if he doesn't want sawdust on his Harley he better keep it covered. Only gets one warning.....he was at work yesterday so I was nice not to dust up the bike after he washed it the day before. 

Will be cutting the lawn today.....can't wait any longer or will have a mess like the guy across the road.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I guess I intimidated the 'maters . . I pulled up half of the plants that had stopped flowering yesterday . . intended to pull the rest today . . the ones still in the ground decided to flower overnite so I think I'll leave them in a little longer.

We are forecsted to get a break in the heat wave next week so if that turns out to be the case, I may be able to coax a few more before pulling 

Peppers are going great guns . . I picked around a gallon of Jalapenos and Seranos for the freezer. Whoomped up a mess of salsa with the last of the cilantro . . pretty damn tasty if I do say so!

I never blanch the peppers before freezing . . should I? They get pretty mushy but are still great for chili and salsa


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Peppers and onions are good to go as is......no blanching needed. Same for watermelon, canteloupe and most fruits.

If the 'mater vines are still nice and green they may start producing again....and you're months ahead. 

Peppers should start coming along up here......temps will be in the low 70's at night and approaching highs of 90F by end of week. I won't like it but the peppers will.....:laugh:. I weed in the evenings and stay out of the garden in the morning because of the dew. May have to bite the bullet and go out in the morning just to get caught up.....couldn't get the tiller in the garden due to the rain and can't get in now because of the plants bushing out. I planted the rows 4" wider than most people but to no avail this year.....gotta weed by hand or take the outer tines off. I use the weeds as mulch....just gotta shake the dirt off the roots and lay the roots on top of the leaves of the weeds you've pulled as you go down the row. Not much fun......:sigh:

I better get on the lawn.....can't call it grass (old farm field and I ain't planting 3 acres of grass seed).


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would never use weeds as mulch. Too much chance for weed seed.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The weeds have to go to seed before they can produce more weeds......anything with flowers/seeds get thrown out of the garden. Biggest problem is that the weeds will try to reroot.....need to check if they are wilting/dying. 

Got some ice in the works.....started freezing water yesterday and will do some more today. Green beans are ready!! Just checked the maturity dates and they seem to be a week early. Cooked the first batch for dinner last night and gave away a batch. I'll donate a few batches to the kid's fire stations and get down to freezing the next picking when it's ready. I've got far more beans than I'll use but it's nice to be able to choose what to preserve for winter.

I have a nice sized red brandywine ready.....:thumb:. Maturity is 88 days after setting out....this one's way early but I won't complain. And.....it's a slicer!! Romas are getting some color and looking goood.....almost time to make some salsa....:grin:. Pumpkins are bigger than softballs and some are close to being full size. 

Had a nice long post started yesterday but lost it when the power blinked. Good thing I didn't get started anew right away.....the power blinked again about the time I would have been almost ready to submit the post. I'll try again a little later today.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The true cost of home-grown veggies- MSN Money

Tomatoes......a must have for the small garden. Modest return but much better than what you find in most stores......farmers market may get you some good tasting 'maters but have the wallet ready.

Herbs......got some in planter boxes. Chives, lemon thyme, oregano, flat parsley, rosemary, sage, and cilantro. The dill is in the garden and will be used for pickles. Have only used chives so far....for mashed potatoes.

Corn......~200' worth in short rows for better pollination. I've had some good stuff from the grocery but it's not quite the same as home grown. FiL liked it just as the kernels became small blisters and not quite filled out yet.

Lettuce......no. We don't use enough of it and I usually have to throw it out or eat salads to keep from wasting what the kids buy and bring home. They buy it but rarely use it......I buy it when I want it. Pretty cheap stuff unless you are wanting romaine. I may try some romaine next year......and eat more salad....:laugh:

Potatoes.....see lettuce (above). I've resorted to making hand-cut fries to keep from throwing potatoes away. The oldest g-daughter would eat mashed 'taters every day and all day long. I'm not peeling 'taters and mashing them that often....:rofl:

Mushrooms are a 'maybe' if I want more than the common white shrooms. If I get off my buns and roam some woods I can find choice edibles almost year 'round. Must be very carefull.......there are old mushroom hunters and bold mushroom hunters, but there are no old bold mushroom hunters. 

Zucchini.....I've grown it and my father has grown it. Max is 1 plant and 1 plant only. Hope Gadsden and his whole neighborhood like the stuff......10 plants?? 

Peppers.....these critters are a 'go'!! Easy to preserve and useful in many dishes.....just dice and freeze. I spread them out in a gallon freezer bag to keep from having a huge frozen lump. Jalapeno production will be increased next season......current crop is doing very well.

Strawberries......making a try at 'em. 30 plants and the birds are extremely pleased.....I'm not quite as happy. Need to better protect the bottom section of my enclosure. I've got netting on top and 3' down the sides but the 2X4 wire fencing at the botton is letting birds in.....will check into good ol' 'chicken wire' and see if that will help.

Carrots......see lettuce/potatoes (above). Got a bag of the mini peeled critters in the fridge....and getting close to the exp date. I just spotted it and opened it up.....talked one of the g-kids into eating some with a salad. I'll put some on my salad later today. No sense in growing what the family rarely uses.

What was missing from the list?? 

#1 producer is green beans....but not listed. Easy to blanch and freeze....or do like Gadsden and can them in a pressure canner. A few short rows will give results in as few as 50 days and produce all season long. A good return IMO.

Melons take up quite a bit of room and is not advised for small gardens. Cucumbers take up relatively small space but (like zucchini) you better really like them. I have 4 hills of 'em and plan on making dill pickles that I will can for winter's use.

Pumpkins take up ample room.....even the small pie pumpkins, where the package claimed 6'-8' vines, have spread out more than 12' and are still growing!! Got areas that I can no longer cut with the mower.....or chop the vines if I do.

I'll report on the garden a little later.....pics are still on the camera. Picked the red brandywine and showed it to the 8yr old (she's the 'mater lover) and her eyes got as big as the 'mater.....:rofl:. She said it was the world's biggest 'mater.....maybe the biggest she's seen but she only knows store bought stuff. I grew canning 'maters last year and they don't get much bigger than baseball size.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's a idea Thirty Unusual Uses for Aluminum Foil


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Joe....I keep forgetting about aluminum pie tins and foil. Pie tins are waitin' for pies but I've got some foil....might get some fishin' line and string up a few pieces. Had a humming bird in there a few days ago......

My son says to use moth balls......if he can find 'em. Says he had 2 boxes of 'em somewhere.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Never tried that but the foil I did when fixing bare patches of grass seemed to work


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

On weeds, you can never get out all the roots, that is why said "weed" killer.
The roots will regrow the plant. Weed killer will kill the roots.

I think lettuce is the only food thing you will find that can't be frozen or canned. Fresh or nothing at all.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> On weeds, you can never get out all the roots, that is why said "weed" killer.
> The roots will regrow the plant. Weed killer will kill the roots.
> 
> I think lettuce is the only food thing you will find that can't be frozen or canned. Fresh or nothing at all.
> ...


Very true BG.....most of the grass type weeds have rhyzomes that create more weeds. I'll try some weed killer next season and apply it early. I've got some 'RoundUp' but it's the hard core type.....

The g-kids ate the few cherry 'maters and the salsa 'mater as soon as they spied 'em. The brandywine will get sliced.......where'd I put the lunchmeat and cheese.....:laugh: 

Last night's green beans.....and today's 'mater.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahh, green beans. My favorite use of them is dilled and canned.

Wish I had space for a garden. Alas, in an apartment the only things I can grow have to be in small boxes. Facing north, so not enough sun for many things.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Fjandr said:


> Ahh, green beans. My favorite use of them is dilled and canned.
> 
> Wish I had space for a garden. Alas, in an apartment the only things I can grow have to be in small boxes. Facing north, so not enough sun for many things.


Sometimes having space for a garden can beat a person up....:laugh:. I plant way more than I need and spend a great deal of time out in the heat.....it's approaching 9PM and it's still 87F. Didn't do much in the garden today.....had chores to do inside. I'll grab my bandana and see what I can get done tomorrow.....it's a real pita to wear glasses and not be able to see after a few short minutes of work and getting sweat on the lenses.

I'll have to try the dilled beans....I like 3 bean salad so the dilled beans should be good (g-kids may like them, too). Got a nice crop of dill goin'....:thumb:. I'm well stocked on canning jars......most are from the late 70's.....:rofl:.

The brandywine 'mater was great on a sandwich and actually was bigger than the sandwich....kinda hung out the sides. Chunked some up on a salad and gave the rest to the 8yr old.....she was happy....:smile:. Still doesn't want salt on her 'maters.....she'll learn someday.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Apart from pickled asparagus, dilled beans (colloquially called 'dilly beans' in my family) are bar none my favorite vinegar-preserved crop.

As for the work involved, I'm definitely with you there. I've worked in many gardens in my time. :smile:


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Just tested my first ever batch of sauerkraut. It's not one of those foods I can't live without but heard so much about how the fresh, homemade stuff is, that I had to try.
Used 6 garden grown cabbage to make 10 pounds and it really is like night and day from the canned stuff in the store. Will bag it and freeze it. It will go well with the Brats I make from scratch.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I always wondered if it would freeze OK. I too love it a couple of times a year.

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, it still has to be gently boiled for a few minutes before freezing though. That kind of surprised me. I was going to can it but thought the process would be a detriment to the overall quality...may as well buy a can of it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Never tried making 'kraut.....haven't grown cabbage since the 80's. Sounds interesting, though.....:thumb:. Not a big fan of the stuff but it sure is good on a Reuben sandwich!! Maybe I better hold off on cabbage.....the 9yr old has enough trouble with cukes....:nonono:

Speaking of cukes......found a surprise yesterday and discovered 2 ready to pick. Of course, the 9yr old wanted one.....:ermm:. Picked a single 'mater and snuck it into the house for myself......:rofl:. Still trying to consume the salad I made a few days ago and 'mater is great on a salad....and sandwiches.

I'll check the garden in a while....only 86F right now and not hot enough....:huh:. Herbs need watered daily from the sun and heat.....hope it rains.....running low on rainwater. May have to resort to tap water but it has chlorine in it.......:frown:. Radishes are starting to 'pudge' up.....should be ready to pick in a week. Will be a welcome addition to salads or just eating as is. 

Checking on recipes for dilly beans......sounds good!! Not going to add the hot pepper, though......needs to be child friendly. Just need to find my jar lifter and the canning rack.....I know exactly where the canner is.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We got over an inch of rain yesterday, best I can figure.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> We got over an inch of rain yesterday, best I can figure.
> 
> BG


???? Not a drop or even any clouds overhead around here. I watched a nice thunderhead, just to the east, just disappear slowly. No curtain under the cloud to indicate rain......it just faded away. I _did_ watch some intense lightning that seemed to be in the Pataskala area.....watched it for hours while sipping beer on the back porch....:grin:. Spectacular light show!! 

**My son thought it rained a few days ago when he came home from work and saw water in the driveway (I have a few low spots). I told him to talk to his kids......:rofl:. The water bill is all his.....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Couldn't drown them but tried ? :>)

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They try to drown each other.....I don't need to assist...:laugh:. I just yell out the window and tell 'em to turn the water off.....when I can see it running down a gravel drivewy they've wasted enough. 

Maybe I should plant my garden in the driveway next year.....it gets plenty of water. Maybe mom/dad should invest in a small pool.......I'm surprised the kids haven't tried swimming in my rain barrel (40gal trash can). 

I may trudge out to the garden and take a peek....pretty warm outside, maybe I'll stay indoors!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lazy rainy day here . . thank goodness we finally got some rain . . yard was looking pitiful.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Lazy rainy day here . . thank goodness we finally got some rain . . yard was looking pitiful.


Been watching it on radar.....:laugh:. Not seeing any more than a few specs in Ohio.....and nothing even close to my area. Slim chance that I'll get anything and the ground is starting to crack....:frown:

Just watered a few of the herbs......and ran back inside.....kinda warm outside.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Speaking of the canning of sauerkraut, it shouldn't really impact the quality of it. It'll still be a lot better than commercially canned sauerkraut.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Where'd that come from?? I got a nice little drenching today.......much appreciated!! Not as dry as it was last year but we still needed the rain. I think I know what caused it....I watered the herbs that were looking very droopy. 

I'm thinking about trying some cabbage next year.....and making some kraut. Maybe some pickled cabbage.....I'm looking up some recipes right now....:grin:

The sun's back out.....I'll meander out to the garden and see what may be on the menu tomorrow. Green beans for sure.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Crystal ball is showing salsa in the immediate future.....:thumb:. Roma 'maters are nice and red.....jalapenos have been patiently waiting.....but the cilantro is starting to bolt.....:sigh:. Last time I go by the planting instructions....12" spacing my rear!! I'll clump 'em in groups of 4 at 2" and see what happens. I better get started soon.....and not use the potting mix I bought. It's the worst stuff I have ever seen......mostly wood fiber. I'll use good ol' dirt next time. Didn't take a good look at the single cilantro plant in the garden......might be doing ok....I hope.

Nice drenching rain yesterday......looks like at least 1" from the small wagon on my rear deck. Kid was at work ~15 miles away and only got a few drops. 

Crystal ball also shows plenty of sweat.....many green beans to pick and process. Got some ice in the freezer and getting ready to make more.....takes a bunch of ice to cool the beans after blanching. I'll have to get the canning jars ready for some dilly beans.....the g-kids love dill pickles and may like the dilly beans.....I'll see.

I better get dressed and take a look at the crops......it's already 88F outside.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I grow my cilantro in pots . . 5 plants to the 12 inch pot . . makes for easy picking and keeps the various bugs off them. 

I started the Fall maters this morning . . should be ready to plant by mid Aug

How are the Habs doing?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Habs are taking their good ol' time......:laugh:. Jalapenos are still nice and green and showing no signs of turning red......:thumb:. Looks like i'll be having bacon wrapped poppers and nachos grande for dinner.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Good eatin' ! !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

On cabbage........ a little is nice, shredded, in tossed salad. Also can make grilled cabbage. Home made slaw.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> On cabbage........ a little is nice, shredded, in tossed salad. Also can make grilled cabbage. Home made slaw.
> 
> BG


I like pickled cabbage.....mainly the red cabbage (just for the color). I'm not a huge fan of kraut but will try to make some.....Russia also has a version. All it is is cabbage and salt.....with a little fermentation. Alton Brown (FoodNetwork) says it will keep 6 months in the fridge....many people save the juice and add it to their next batch.

Out of the garden for a while......did you get any of this afternoon's rain?? I was going to cut the lawn until the thunderstorm moved in. 

Nachos and poppers are on hold.....spaghetti will be tonight's dinner....:laugh:. Need to get a few things from the store....I thought my son had the bacon in the fridge but it was in the freezer....:frown:. The garden is kinda wet.....

Habs are ~1 3/4" and looking great.....plants are 2X the size of the jalapenos (which are loaded). The tiny green pepper plant still has only the 2 peppers......but is showing some buds. I'm going to pick the 2 peppers and see if the plant will grow. 

I better start dinner......

* Listening to the scanner......a woman had twins on I-71 before the Medics could get there!! I'll be watching the news.....:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Time to make kraut is in the winter. Late cabbage is best for sauerkraut as it is higher in sugar. Oldtimers made it in a wooden barrel. 50lbs. of cabbage makes 10 gallons.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Time to make kraut is in the winter. Late cabbage is best for sauerkraut as it is higher in sugar. Oldtimers made it in a wooden barrel. 50lbs. of cabbage makes 10 gallons.


Now is not the time.....I could try in the basement but I don't know the temp down there. And...I run the furnace blower constantly to circulate the air in the house. AC is broke.....I use a 36" pedestal fan and pump cool air into the house in the morning....when the temps rise I close the house and circulate the air. Kraut needs to ferment ~60F-74F....this is not the time of year to even make an attempt. 

They also make pickles in wooden barrels.....I don't have any wooden barrels. I'm not going to make that many pickles, either.....:laugh:. Cukes are ready...dill is ready....I'm not ready. Still need to round up the canning equipment.......hasn't been used in 25yrs.

Might get a break on the temps in a few days.....I sure hope so. Low of 63F tomorrow night will be nice.....highs of mid 80's will follow. Peppers should be happy......'maters happy....I think the beans could care less.....:rofl:.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Note to SABL

No rain here today.

In the winter you should not have a problem with 60-74 temp range.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Note to SABL
> 
> No rain here today.
> 
> ...


No rain yesterday?? I got a good drenching.....:dance:. Guess it makes up for last week when you got 1" and I got nothing.....:grin:

If I'm going to do anything in the garden today it needs to be done now. Sky is really gray (had to turn on my room light) and it looks like i need to batten down the hatches....:hide: Radar shows the rain to the north right now....and it doesn't look good. Forecast calls for 'severe' storms.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Had to sneak out there between rains and do a little picking. Just got some 'maters and peppers in the bucket when it started raining again.

7 'maters of various types (not counting the cherry 'maters)

The 2 green bell peppers that I wanted to pick.....one was starting to turn red but is still solid.

30 jalapenos (from 2 plants)......a few little ones due to being in a hurry and I snapped 2 branches.....:sigh:. 6 are 'corked'.....but I heard those are the premium ones. I'll chop one of the smaller ones for the cheese sauce that goes on the nachos......bigger ones will be filled with cream cheese and bacon wrapped before roasting in the oven. Got dinner planned for tonight.....:grin:

No time to pick green beans or snow peas.......I may try to get the snow peas between rains.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bummer....the bacon wrapped poppers were very child friendly. My son didn't use any of the 'corked' jalapenos.....:sigh:. I'll try tomorrow and bread a few...saving the rest of the bacon for a batch of green beans. Nachos didn't materialize......we'll try later. 

I'll slice and dice the rest of the jalapenos and freeze them.....do a taste test and mark them as green peppers if there is no heat. If I get heat I may pickle a few pints. According to the maturity date I am about a month early for any type of results.....habs should be ~ 6 weeks out.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The early peppers are often not so hot . . the Habs will make up for that!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll try another batch today...and use the 'corked' jalapenos. My son kinda overdid the cooking and there was no texture.....rather mushy. 

Nachos are still on hold.....the g-kids want burgers and fries tonight. 

I better get the day started and cut the lawn......or pick beans and snow peas. The rain was nice....but now I'm backed up on things to do.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried one of the Habs yet? Even when small they pack a whollap!

What is a "corked" jalapeno??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Covered with small cracks....Cracked Jalapenos - Hot Pepper Forum - GardenWeb

I guess they are premium in Mexico and demand higher prices. I was gonna toss 'em til I searched 'cracked jalapenos'. I'll try 'em and see.....small cracks don't bother me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I C . . the small cracks don't bother me either


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll have to try tomorrow....just not enough time in a day...:sigh:. I've got 6 seriously 'corked' jalapenos picked out......no real splits, just 'corked'. Didn't get a chance to peek at the habs......there may be some good to go at ~2". Might grab a few and make poppers out of 'em......need to use up the cream cheese that has been opened. No bacon wrap this time and I will bread the critters. 

Gotta pick the beans in the morning...may have to cut 'coffee time' short. Over-night temps will be in the 60's and morning should be a great time to do some pickin'. I'll pick again on Wednesday morning and take a batch to the kid's fire station for dinner.....kid would take them in but he has jury duty. 

Blackberries are coming in.....got a few ripe ones. Would sure love to pick enough to make jam!! Raspberries are doing fine.....but if the kids won't pick 'em I'll take the net off and let the birds have 'em. It'll be a few years before there's enough to do anything with....the g-kids just eat 'em as they pick 'em. 

Everything is doing fine so far......especially the weeds...:sigh:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Started sprinkling before I finished my first cup of coffee.....was pouring within minutes. Been listening to the fire scanner and many streets were flooded this morning.....we're already saturated and the ground doesn't want to hold much more water.

Hoping to catch a few hours between rains so I can pick some of the beans. Got a pair of bunker boots handy.......those things weigh a ton.....:frown:. 

I better get dressed and at least take a look at the garden.....and determine if I can do anything. All in all......it's a lot better than last year's drought. My garden drains fairly well and can handle most rain.....getting 1" of water a week on it will be costly. I'll take the rain.....:smile:

Things didn't go as planned yesterday.....nachos and poppers are scheduled for tonight's dinner.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Kinda of like life SABL never goes to plan but you get there one way or another.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Kinda of like life SABL never goes to plan but you get there one way or another.


And......plenty of bumps along the way. Like mowing my lawn......:nonono:. Looks like I'm riding a horse at times......a bucking bronco!! Good thing it has a rigid welded frame......no stamped components on the frame. I wore out 4 lawn tractors due to frame failure.....they cracked. Only thing I have to worry about is _my_ frame failure......gotta hang loose or drop the ground speed. I keep the speed up......and stay limber....:laugh:. I don't use the cup holder any more....beer goes flat real quick...and I don't like the extra texture of grass clippings in it. I now take short pit stops.....that last for one quick beer.....:beerchug:. I set a goal for area cut before allowing a pit stop......4 beers to do the lawn. Unless I have to water the bushes......I get an extra stop....:dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Does that include restroom stops lol


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sabl: The low recommended tire pressures for tractors seems to smooth out the bumps. Also equal pressure side to side (not front to back). Of course slower is better (lol).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I run minimum pressure in the tires....I need shocks!! Side to side is a must.....uneven cut if not. Slow down?? Never.....:rofl: 

Dinner on hold...there's always tomorrow. If the provisions aren't here on time I'll fix a sandwich and call it a day. I refuse to heat up a skillet @ 7:15PM. OK....I'll do it for a snack, but not to cook an entire dinner for 6 people....not gonna happen.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Busy day yesterday and was unable to stop in.....:sigh:. Finally able to get in the garden and I had my work cut out for me. Still have another good day's work today......I was out there @ 6:30AM picking beans for the kid to take to the station. My son also took a hab to the station......I hope he's not up to mischief.....:laugh:

The 'corked' jalapenos did the trick......:thumb:. They had some heat!! Had I known the uncorked weren't hot I could have chopped a small hab and mixed it with the cream cheese.....that'll add some heat.

Finally had the nachos grande last night.....after I blanched a bunch of green beans. Had to get the 36" pedestal fan goin'......the kitchen got kinda warm. Way too tired after working and eating a big meal.......I slept good.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My fall 'maters are up about an inch . . still picking peppers . . the Seranos are doing better than the Jals for some reason . . may be that they get more sun.

Rest of the garden is slowly going into decline with temps consistently near 100. Looking forward to the fall garden!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Strangest thing . . When I plant seeds, I plant two or three seeds to the square in a six pack flat . . strangest thing is that invariably, if one comes up, the others in that square do as well. then on some squares, none of the seeds will sprout . . 

Makes you wonder if the first seed somehow sends a signal to the nearby seeds that triggers them to sprout???

Am I overthinking this??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No idea on that one.....:4-dontkno I plant 3 seeds per pot/container and most come up and need to be thinnned. I think they like cool temps to sprout.....may have to keep them indoors til they are up. 

Not happy with the 'maters so far......I should be picking 'em by the bucket. I keep an eye on 'em but when it's time to pick they aren't there. One was eaten off the vine with only the stem and a little of the 'mater left. The roma 'maters start to get ripe and I figure another day or two for picking....and they disappear. The Rutgers have me puzzled and I'm wondering if the seeds were mixed up at the packing facility (Holland)......they sure are looking like cherry 'maters....:frown:. Slightly smaller than a golf ball.....:nonono:. They should be ~baseball size and perfect for canning/slicing. I devoted 8 Rutgers plants to the garden.....I sure wouldn't put out 8 cherry 'maters!! I already have a 'sungold' cherry......may plant 2 of 'em next season....they are pretty good...:thumb:

In anticipation of today's rain, I cut the lawn yesterday......good move. It started sprinkling early this morning. Looks like the garden is 'no go' for today. Just checked the radar and I'm surrounded by rain....:frown:. I froze the green beans that I picked and want some for dinner today.....or for a snack. I cook a big pot and snack on the left-overs.....:grin:. Was hoping to get out there early and pick enough for a nice big pot......didn't get the chance and it doesn't look promising later today.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Deer?? Possums?? Racoons??

I had taken a half dozen cuttings from a Bay Leaf ( Laural) tree last fall to see if I could propagate them . . all but one bit the dust, and it just sat there not quite green, but not brown either.

This morning, I see that it is finally putting on new growth! ! Half-dozen leaves and about an inch of new tree stem! ! Woo Hoo! ! ( Lifes' little victories! ! )


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't seen too many *****/possums around here.....went out to water the lawn in the wee hours of the morning......:whistling:....and sure smelled a skunk!! Had to have been real close....the scent was that strong!! 

Good luck with the Laurel tree....won't grow up here. 

Was hoping to pull the radishes and start a new batch......I want to use good ol' dirt in the planter this time. The 'MiracleGrow' stuff is crap.....my fault because I bought the cheapest stuff. Mostly (if not all) wood fiber.....package states it will feed up to 6 months.....couldn't feed for 3 weeks. 

Got a break in the clouds.....I'll go look at the garden.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have one Laurel that is about 15 years old . . it is going in decline so I thought I would try propagating from it. They grow well here . . and are great for picking a fresh leaf for soups/stews!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try it in a pot The Herb Gardener: Growing Bay Leaf (Bay Laurel)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have the "Mother" in a pot now . . and it grows great . . baby will be in one also!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Turning into a 'bust' for some items.....:sigh:. 

Lost a few rows of green beans due to lack of time......I may see how many dried beans I can get out of the mess. Packed an 8qt dutch oven and cooked up a real big batch......I don't need that much roughage....:nonono:. I knew they were past their prime but I like shelly beans and gave 'em a whirl.....won't happen again with that planting. 

I should be picking 'maters by the buckets......not happening. We've had just a little too much rain and the plants are getting 'black spot'. I could use a fungicide but I shy away from chemicals. I'll space the plants a little farther next year.....but, they're already spaced 4'. Something has found the sunglow cherry 'maters and eating them.....:frown:. The Rutgers are still cherry sized....the roma 'maters just aren't doing as expected and the shoulders stay green. 

Jalapenos are doing fine.....had some 'poppers' last night. Still getting some corking on a few.....they have some heat....:grin:. Habs are still a little shy and wanting warmer temps.....been getting below 60F at night and highs of ~80F are not to their liking. Will have a low of 54F Sunday night and tonight calls for 58F. Can't keep up with the banana peppers....:smile:

Corn is spotty.....some plants are almost 8' tall and others are 4'. They've tasseled and are in silk......I'm keeping an eye on 'em. The pole beans are coming on and are full of blossoms. 

Pumpkins are turning color.....and some vines have gone crazy. They've climbed a bush and I have pumpkins growing 5' off the ground....:grin:. Watermelons seem to be fine.....the ones I can find. The pumpkins have strayed out of bounds and infiltrated the melons. Cukes I'm afraid to look at....still have many I haven't used. 

Strawbabies need tending to and protected better......haven't caught many birds in the patch but I'm seeing 'leftovers' from either mice or squirells....:angry:. 

Missed the grass by ~2 days and shouldn't have waited a week to cut it. I'll have to cut it again tomorrow to clear the clumps of clippings.....as much as I hate to, I'll have to cross cut. Makes for more turns that way......I cut the length of my yard to save time. I can go 550' before making a turn or cross cut and turn after 150'. 

I better see what is happening in the garden.....after last night's rain. Might be able to pick more green beans if I'm lucky. If I don't pick I may as well plow 'em under or go for more dried beans......:banghead:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is the black spot on the bottoms?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Black spot is on the leaves.....not enough air circulation. All the gardens in this area seem to be showing the same problem. Some gardens look worse than mine.

Ixnay on the garden....:sigh:. Never made it that far when the youngest showed up with a brake repair. Replaced the whole front brake system on his Cherokee and had to scramble to find the tools....not fun. Of course, I told him any visit is welcome even if it involves work......:rofl:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Need to pick the jalapenos again.......habs are taking their good old time.....:laugh:. Probably not liking the weather with temps hitting low 50's at night......today's high calls for 69F in my area. Tonight's low will be ~48F.

Didn't get much done yesterday with sittin' the g-kids and gettin' groceries. Wanted to pick pole beans but never made it that far after trimming a rarely trimmed area that needed it badly.......found a nest of ground hornets that got my attention real quick. Had to make a hasty retreat and do some serious swatting......got quite a few stings and some swelling around the eyes. The beard protected most of my face but they still got me where the beard doesn't cover......short sleeves didn't help my arms. Wish I had the mower rigged to stay running after I let go (neighbor used a cord clamp on his)......the hornets buzzed the mower for 15 minutes and the blades would have gotten many of 'em. Looks like I need to get some wasp/hornet spray next time I'm in town.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ouch! ! The little buggers don't bother me much, but CB really reacts to the stings


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Had to warn the g-kids to stay away from that area.......ground hornets are very aggressive if disturbed. I can see the opening in the ground and will blast it with wasp/hornet spray when I get some. Afterwards I'll use the area as a temporary burn pit. 

Picked pole beans yesterday......and some corn. Made a batch of beans with corn and 'taters......yum. Not happy with the beans, though......supposed to be stringless but not turning out that way.....:frown:. I took extra care to remove the strings and even snapped them extra times to get all on 'em out. Still found quite a few when eating.....:nonono:. I'm beginning to wonder if there's much quality control nowadays.....Rutgers 'maters are cherry size and the beans have strings. I bought sweet peppers last year and they turned out to be hot cherry peppers......not the first time I have bought plants/seeds that weren't what they were supposed to be......sad.

Cantaloupes and watermellons should be ready soon.......pumpkins are doing fine.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Nursery for the fall garden*










I have to move it all when I use the cooktop . . I planted two Jalapenos yesterday. 'Maters will go in the ground tommorow


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Those look nice, Rich.....:thumb: What kind of 'maters??

Still tryin' to get caught up with the garden......I've got crops to put up. One cantaloupe is turning color and I'm keeping an eye on it. The watermelons I have to search for.....weeds have taken over.....:frown:

Only thing I can plant right now is radishes......running out of season. I don't mind....I need the rest. The extra rain made for more work this year.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

SABL is right about the weather here, it ruined my zucchini


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I planted corn two weeks apart this year but only got two harvestable plantings because the third got washed out and I ran out of seed. We have had some of the best ears in years though. The first planting is about past its prime but the second is coming on strong and there should be corn on the cob for another two weeks. 

Tomatoes are producing but not the best. We've lost about four plants. I'm a biologist but not a botanist per se; however, my best guess by the look of the roots is nematodes so rotating crops is in order. I've broken out another 20' x 20' area for tomatoes next year and will plant corn where the tomatoes were this year.

I planted six hills of summer squash and have been giving squash away all summer. I only know one way to prepare squash but its good -- fry up some onions in butter, add the squash and some green chilies, keep frying until brown then cover it with cheese.

The okra and peppers are doing well too. 

We have had an amazingly nice summer compared to the past two, which set records for temperature and drought. However, we had several hard freezes late in the spring and there was no fruit other than the errant pear. Fruit is a hit or miss proposition here in this area of the Great Plains because it will get warm in early March then, after everything starts blooming, usually freeze again in late March or early April. This year it was 28 F on May 3rd.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

'maters are Burpees Big n Early . . new variety this year. Supposed to do better later in the season.

I gave a half dozen to neighbor who is fascinated with my tiny garden and wants to try his luck . . we tilled it this morning and added some compost . . Damn clay soil we have here needs a lot of compost to break it up.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Damn clay soil we have here needs a lot of compost to break it up.


I tilled in thirty bags of compost this spring and may till in thirty more this fall. However, the rancher and feed lot owner that has the barn and silos right next to me told me that he will bring me in a truck load of manure any time too so I'm considering this option. Or, maybe, I'll just fallow half of the old garden, as I've broken out an additional 20 feet recently and will probably break out another 20 ft. soon. I've plenty of space as the lot I garden on is 160 ft. square.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

bry623 said:


> SABL is right about the weather here, it ruined my zucchini


How do you ruin zucchini??.....:rofl:. 

Processed a pathetic looking batch of corn yesterday.......corn is done for the season. It didn't quite stand back up after it was windblown earlier in the season.....:frown:. It needs to stand straight for proper pollination to fill out the ears. I didn't bother cutting the corm off the cob......just blanched and froze the whole ears.

Still need to pick green beans and get 'em in the freezer......'maters need picked, too. Canteloupes should be ready......maybe one watermelon (I ventured out into the vines and found a likely candidate). Punkin vines are dying back......but they are an early variety. I haven't seen the peas in ages.......weeds got 'em.

Next year I'll use a pre-emergent and save myself some work......weeds got the better of me this year.....:nonono:. All it took was one missed week to get out of hand. From the gardens I've seen around here I'm not the only one over-run with weeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corn and beans are done for the season. Still have beans but even the smallest ones are way too stringy.....they're not dried out and still have plenty of moisture.....I won't be planting that variety next year!! I may not be buying the brand, either. I'll dbl check the package (still in my van) to make sure I didn't buy string beans.....I always buy snap beans but could have made a mistake. Pondering the idea of waiting til the beans dry and using them for ham and beans later this year.

Picked a watermelon but haven't cut it open yet.....2 canteloupes but they could have been picked a tad earlier. Good but not as firm as I'd liked. Punkins are everywhere......and still setting blooms. I'll need to pluck the new blooms.

Habs are ready and look nice.....I'll have to get some pics. Got jalapenos galore from only 2 plants.....I better get to chopping and freezing the critters. Will be a tasty addition to this winter's chili.......:thumb:. 

Got more 'maters than I can handle.......been giving them away. Think I'll cut back on the # of 'mater plants next year......21 is too many.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Went out last night to pick a few 'maters for dinner......best looking crop of weeds I've seen in ages.....:sigh:. Them things are taller than the corn in some spots!!

I better cut the lawn.......geese are chowing down on the seed heads. Grass is not that tall but the heads are.....:nonono:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's still nasty hot here . . I got the Fall maters and peppers in the ground, but at these temps, they just sit and try to survive. I have the sprinkler on them for most of the day just to stop them from wilting . . 

Cilantro seeds sprouted last nite . . I'll have to baby them to keep them alive until the temps drop, but I should have a good crop come good weather. Replanted several herbs and they seem to be doing well . . Oregano is really spreading

We need a hurricane in the gulf to break this heat wave!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Be careful of what you wish for.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The shift in El Nino to the south has really hurt with the drought here . . the Hurricanes that used to come into the Gulf two/three times a year pumped moisture into South Texas . . With them being blocked, no rains to speak of. Normally, it takes on in the Gulf to push the High Pressure off and let some lows in . . ain't happening the last few years.

There are some downsides to no Hurricanes!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Cooler temps have arrived......last I checked the temp was 50F outside at 6:30AM. Still not getting much rain, though.

Need to find the pepper plants and do some picking......weeds have taken over and now my garden looks like everyone else's. Seems like very few people were able to keep up with weeding this year.....I know I didn't....:sigh:. The guy across the road has already mowed his garden down.

I may try cilantro again but I can buy it cheaper than I can raise it......at least from my experience this season. The potting mix I used is a joke......I keep looking at the bag on my back porch the claims "Grows plants twice as big" and get the inclination to write a review on one of the 'Home Improvement" websites. This stuff grows plants twice as small......:angry:. I've never seen more pathetic looking plants......the cilantro never bushed out and grew straight up into nothing of value. The plant in the garden was doing great til the weeds crept in.....:sigh:. 

Made some salsa last week.......tasty!! Used store bought cilantro that cost $1.00 and still have plenty left over. Picked a great looking jalapeno and had planned on using half of it to keep the salsa child friendly.....:thumb:. I chopped a small piece off the end to sample the heat.....was none and I put the whole thing in the salsa.....:grin:. Kinda odd.....same plant and some will light ya up while others have no heat.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I let one cilantro plant go to seed each season and harvest those for the next crop . . I get about the same sprout rate with those as with store bought seeds . . Cilantro is tough to get to sprout . . I rub them between two pieces of sandpaper to rough up the tough skin and soak in seaweed extract for a few days before planting in the trays. I get around a 50% sprout rate . . used to get around 20%

The storebought Cilantro here just does not have the flavor of fresh picked . . every now and then the store has some that is flavorful . . but not very often. . . and it keeps me occupied! ! 

How are the Habs doing??? put anyone under with them yet? I made a mess of Habanero/Mango/Cilantro sauce last nite and it was really good


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Let me get out of my PJs and take a look.......I'll get dressed so I don't scare anyone.....:laugh:

Was thinkin' about dropping some off at the kid's station......he's on duty today. Only problem is that I'll burn up $20 in gas......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got 'em uncovered a while ago.......see how they do with a little more sun.

Is this enough do do something with?? I have plenty of peppers still on the plants......2 plants each of jalapeno and habanero peppers. The coin (near the center) is a Sacagawea dollar coin......I always carry one for some unknown reason......:4-dontkno The longer peppers are sweet bananas....kinda turned red but still firm.

I may double the number of hot peppers next year.....the jalapenos are tasty!! Haven't tried the habs yet.....that will be later this afternoon when I slice and dice 'em to put in the freezer. I'll make a few jalapeno poppers tomorrow.......

Picked another watermelon......punkin vines are done. I'll bake one (punkin) and see if the vines stayed alive long enough to develop sugar in the fruits. 

Found the cilantro in the garden.......almost 4' tall. The ones in the planter box have gone to seed, as well as the one in the garden, and I may save some of the seeds to plant or grind them for chili (or something else).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is enough Habs to offset a nuclear attack! ! I've never used more than one an any recipe for fear of criminal charges . . 

You should have plenty of Cilantro seeds . . maybe even in time for this season?? They like cool weather


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmmmm.......I was gonna try this. Maybe I should rethink this for awhile??

I still have cilantro seeds I bought....I may get some good ol' dirt and try another batch in the planter. I'll have to bring them indoors.....last date for direct sow is June for me. I _am_ going to plant another batch of radishes.....only 22 days. 

Gonna pull the rest of the fence and cut down the corn and beans.....unless I can find a few good pole beans yet. Last batch was way too stringy.....:nonono:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Man . . that is a lot of Habs . . I'd sure taste them first!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got 'em on the back porch for the night........'bout as good as the fridge once the temps drop. Low of 48F tonight.....got my windows closed!! Hate turning the furnace on in early September......:frown:

I'll be sure to taste 'em first.......6 habs seem kinda fiery but the recipe looks pretty good. I'll have the kids pick up some carrots at the store and give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Our temp plunged to 89 overnite . . .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It was 50ºF about 5:30 AM here.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sure . . rub it in! !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We will come January :>)

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is one nice thing about living down here . . once the heat breaks, the garden will be into it's second season, which here is always better than the spring one. I've got most everything planted, just waiting for a Hurricane in the Gulf to change the weather pattern.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> We will come January :>)
> 
> BG


We be singin' the blues when Jan arrives.....brrrrrrrr. Could be worse if we lived further north......yikes!!

Yeps, no 2nd garden up here......gotta make hay while the sun shines. This year's garden was almost a bust.....but that's my fault due to weed control and not harvesting at the right time. Got very few beans for what I planted. Same with the corn but the wind damage didn't help with that crop. The stalks must remain upright for good pollination......mine never quite made it all the way upright. 

If I don't do better next year I'll cut way back on the garden.

Peppers did just fine IMO......maybe start a pepper farm.....:rofl:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

So what is plan on controling the weeds?

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll probably use a pre-emergent......been looking at a few. I've got a quart of Round-Up out in the garage but that was for spraying around the fence. I'll dbl check the label and see if it can be used in the garden.....afraid it would leech into the soil and harm the good plants. NM....just checked and it is not for spot treatment in gardens. I bought the concentrated plus.

Made a big mistake with the fence for the garden.......didn't leave a perimeter lane to get the tiller down the rows. It was so dry last year I did everything by hoe....this year the weeds grew too fast to keep up with a hoe.

Spent a good part of the afternoon in the kitchen. Made the habanero sauce.....killer stuff!! Didn't have to taste the peppers......when I got done seeding the critters I stuck my thumb on my tongue. Proof enough.....they are HOT!! I was nibbling on tortilla chips with a dab of the sauce straight up.....had some heat but tolerable. Made a batch of balck bean/corn salsa with fresh 'maters.......put ~1 1/2 cups in my personal container and added a little more than a tbsp of the sauce. That perked it up nicely.....the 9yr old had some and said it was hot but good. My son and I pretty much ate my personal salsa so I dumped the little bit that was left over into the other salsa......still kid friendly, though.

I may have taken a little heat off the hab sauce.....I added 2 tsp of brown sugar to it while it was simmering. Still have plenty of habs and carrots....I'll make some more tomorrow and dbl the batch.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Resolva 24 hour is bio-degrable


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Joe......I took a look. Seems that product is UK. 

My son's Lt is also a farmer and may share some some good stuff to apply after the garden's done......it will sterilize any seeds in the soil. I'm thinkin' we had a bumper crop of weeds this year and the seeds blew in. I've only seen 1 garden in respectable shape.....most have been cut down already. I'm not doing myself any favors by having a wild area within 20' of my garden, either. Sad thing is that the weeds in the garden are doing much better than the area I let grow wild.......:nonono:. Wild area is ~3' tall.....I lost the peas early on and the weeds in that area are 6' at least. Good thing I have a commercial mower to knock the weeds down......I'll start when the weather cools down. Gonna be 92F tomorrow....not that awful hot but I can wait a few days.....:grin:

Won't be makin' the hab sauce today......not going to the store til tomorrow. Better yet, the 8yr old has gymnastics tonight and I might talk her parents into picking up a head of garlic.....the gym is a block away from the store.....:thumb:. Turned out pretty good IMO and I'll package small portions in sandwich bags and freeze 'em for later use.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that is a shame but this might be something to use Amazon.com : AVENGER® Organic Weed Killer, biodegradable, non-toxic - Concentrate 32oz : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would consider the Round Up. I think farmers are still using it.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That one looks promising......organic. What I have is pretty potent and I don't want to use it near anything I'll be putting on the table. Too late for this year....:sigh:

Peppers did great.....:rofl:. I've heard habs are hard to grow but my plants are covered in orange......what I picked the other day is only half of what I got. Still have some red jalapenos on the plants. I can only process so many peppers at a time. Shame I'm not in residential construction any more.....many subs were Mexican and I would share the bounty.

Cherry 'maters did OK......only 1 plant. Picked a mess and the 8yr old was eating 'em by the handful.....gotta admit they are real tasty. I'll save some seed and try a few more plants next year while cutting back on others. Many 'maters went to waste this year....just didn't make the time for what I had. 

Time to wander out and check the punkins......vines died rather early IMO. I'll bake one and see if the batch is worth keeping...if not they get mowed under. Had a good start this year but lost it with lack of maintenece and weed control.....didn't plan on a way to get the tiller in the garden and had to lift the machine over the rows. 

Never had this problem in my younger days......I only had to fight weeds. Now I need a fence to fight the wildlife and didn't allow for access.....there's always next year.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Must be a smaller tiller. Need more fence!

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Need less garden.....:rofl:

Tiller is the standard 28" and I can remove the outer tines for smaller row spacing. I space my rows 36".....'maters 48". 

Gotta blame me for this year.....I got the excuses but can't make 'em stick. Rain was there.....up til now. Not had much lately and the soil is showing cracks....not enough water. 

Can't blame the equipment......I'll take my lumps and say it is me for what I call a failed garden.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I did not realize just how dry the ground was, I have cracks in my yard.

Here I am setting on 4000 gallons plus of water left in my pool. Only got 50 ft of 1½ hose. Guess I will use the garden hose and gravity to dump some.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hearing some thunder up north......radar shows some rain heading this way. Batten down the hatches, BG.....you should be gettin' your lawn watered soon. Hope it makes it's way over here.....I can see the outlines of my septic tanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got a little, not enough to do anything.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like you got more than I did according to radar......at least it was better than nothing. Rained pretty good but only for a few minutes......:frown:. Good part is it dropped the temps by 12° and NWS shows 74F right now. Hope it holds for the rest of the day!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome to ours Glasgow September Weather 2013 - AccuWeather Forecast for Glasgow City United Kingdom


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's considerably cooler......almost enough to turn the heater on. It's back up to 85F (29C) right now and should get a tad bit warmer. Low of 69F (21C) for tonight which is warmer than your high of 18C today. Friday's high call for 65F.....looks like it may be finally starting to cool down. 

No heroics on the 'maters this year......unless a few of the plants perk up. Not going to cover them up if we get a frost.......got plenty of peppers but if the plants still look good I might try to protect 'em.

They've got punkins in the stores already.......maybe I better collect what I've got. Most of the vines have died off.....guess I better get them inside and down to the basement for storage.

About them temps in Glasgow........with temps like that, this early into Fall, how in the world did your ancestors (and mine, too) adopt kilts for clothing??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL the original kilt was a different thing History of the kilt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
yeah the description here say's over the shoulder think more practically in bad weather


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might get another bit of rain.....thunder up to the north. Listening to the fire scanner and a house has taken a hit of lightning with a hole blown in the roof. The oldest g-daughter's cheerleading practice has been cancelled. OK.......no maybe about it....it's raining. Getting rather windy, too!!

I was thinking the kilt was much older than the Wiki description......guess the movie "Braveheart" didn't portray the correct dress for the times. 

So far I've gotten more rain the 2nd time around.......we needed it....:dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a little pictures on the right here see the middle chap with the old rifle Kilt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

William Wallace was executed in 1305 but the movie "Braveheart" depicted all the warriers wearing kilts. I've got a choice on Tartans......most recent would be Henderson......and she married an Edwards.

Looks like the rain is over.....saw a dbl rainbow and I thought briefly there was a 3rd. Temps have dropped back a little to 81F.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wallace info here William Wallace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
braveheart info BraveHeart – The 10 historical inaccuracies you need to know before watching the movie | Hande's Blog
I think they mention your descendants here Sir William Wallace- True Patriot


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got a Wallace in the family 'bout that time...not William. Catherine if I remember right......the place I was lookin' all this stuff up wants $15 *a month* for access.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

SABL see if this is any good for you History of the Scottish Highlands, Highland Clans and Scottish Regiments
The Clearances - Jacobites, Enlightenment and the Clearances - Scotlands History
Scottish History - Summary Index
Story of Scotland: Scots, Picts, Angles & Britons
Scottish Origins: Myths and Misconceptions « Senchus


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Joe.....:wave:

More thanks for causing me to stay up later than I wanted.......:rofl:. I found the "True Patriot" interesting reading. Now we get back to the kilt......the depictions of Wallace, in the statues, show him wearing a kilt. Yes, from what I have found, those were my descendants......sadly, they were on the wrong side of Wallace. Wish I could get back into the site that holds my family tree but the monthly fee is way too much......at one time some areas were free but they soon restricted access unless they could make money. I may try alternate sources such as LDS.

Not going into what's left of the garden today......we got another dousing this morning. Last time I looked, some 'mater plants were still hanging on and the rain may do 'em some good. Still need to get the punkins put in the basement....have no idea how many I may have. 

Now the temps will change.....high of 74F (23C) for today. No need to close the house up.....for once. Tomorrow's high will be about what you've been getting....64F (18C). It will get a little warmer next week and be in the upper 70's. Later we'll get one last hurrah with 'Indian Summer' and the temps being pleasant......after that it's 'white death' with snow and cold temps moving in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Won't be going near my garden we have a storm on the way so that is my excuse and I am sticking with it.
I think Wallace wore whatever was convenient since he is shown in Armour in some depictions and kilts in others probably depended on who or what he was up against and who was alongside.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I had to wear kilt back in the early 80's for 2-3 hours at informal military function at Fort Campbell KY. I wore street shorts under them

Fair amount of rain here, SABL and I are about 40 miles of each other. The garden I use, neighbors, is pretty much done. Got some of the last maters last night. Wife loves them.

The garden is pretty much gone for another year.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Shorts SHOCKING


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Won't be going near my garden we have a storm on the way so that is my excuse and I am sticking with it.


Want me to send you the bunker boots my son gave me?? Only used 6 months but look bad.......the instructors at the fire academy threw some heat at the trainees. Still intact and don't leak.....:grin:. After graduation they get all new gear.....he gave me the old boots. I had planned on using them in the garden when things got muddy......nah, I get in there when I can. When I was younger I had no choice due to working full time and had to tend the garden every available chance, rain or shine. I was 25 miles away, too!! Now I'm 200' away and have plenty of time. I also have plenty of excuses......:rofl:. 

I may wander out back and take a look.....but only a look, mind you. Temps have gotten better and I'll pull the rest of the fence in a few days and decide when to cut everything down. Bush beans and peas are done.....hoping to find a little life in the pole beans, yet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

At the moment it is reckoned to be the 15th and winds are forecast as 50 to 70 mph so I will let the wind clear the garden lol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> I had to wear kilt back in the early 80's for 2-3 hours at informal military function at Fort Campbell KY. I wore street shorts under them
> 
> Fair amount of rain here, SABL and I are about 40 miles of each other. The garden I use, neighbors, is pretty much done. Got some of the last maters last night. Wife loves them.
> 
> ...


I'd wear a kilt...just to do it....:grin:. Would really like to have a formal dress kilt.....:thumb:. But, I don't have that kind of $$....:sigh:. What I'd wear underneath nobody would know......

BG and I were ~10 miles away at one time. I did like living in the area and the convenience but had to move back to my place when my son defaulted on his mortgage and the bank wouldn't refinance. We trades houses.....but not the deeds.

I was wondering how BG's neighbor was doing with the garden. If their's is done I don't feel so bad. Mine could have been better.....it doesn't take long for a garden to 'get away'. I can't recall having a garden so full of weeds in my life!! 'maters have just enough weeds to cut air circulation......I have a sea of red that has gone to waste. Black spot makes the crop useless....

Bad year but it is a learning experience.....and a refresher course. Not my first time at gardening and I know better.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I had a job with a conservation group where we planted all sorts some would have called weeds and trees etc, then we would into schools to teach the kids and get them building up their own gardens and wild life areas we also taught them recognize trees and plants also bugs so kind of had my fill.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't been out back yet.....good temps for working, though. 63F right now. Let the little yappers in and couldn't help but to notice......:laugh: Shame I have a crappy camera.....he was only 40yds away and I had the camera on full zoom (4X). Might have to zoom in for a better look.....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

He's been here 3 times today. Took more pics but not a good angle and he was behind a tree. I might not cut the garden down til spring and let him have his eats for the winter......he should like the leftover corn.....:grin: Don't know if I'll try to harvest him or not......I've got no use for a mounted rack. 

I'll check on what he's been eating.....he didn't go too far into the garden and stayed near the edge of the 'mater patch. Mighta been in the peppers.....:FIREdevil

Who needs a trailcam when they walk up to your back door in broad daylight.....opcorn:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't seen him for a few days......maybe just passin through. He's safe from me and I hope he makes it through the hunting season......would like to see his rack next year!! The venison I can use but the rack I can't use.....

Debating on whether to bake a pumpkin.....only brought 2 in from the garden and there's plenty more. They're fairly hefty and should have some thick flesh.....what I bought at the store last year was pathetic on yield per pumpkin. 

I'll be back....gonna bake one.....:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

He was here again today......didn't catch him in the garden but saw him running across my front yard. 

Missed a good day and didn't go to the garden.....:sigh:. Still have a few viable 'mater plants (last time I looked) and plenty of pumpkins to harvest. Got more habaneros than I know what to do with.....the plants are loaded. I'll pick a bunch on Saturday and send 'em in with my son on Sunday.....he'll be working. 

Next big chore will be removing the netting from the raspberries.....the canes grew through the mesh and I'll have to destroy the netting or the canes. Netting works OK but I'm looking for a better way to keep the birds out. For some reason I can't find good old 'chicken wire' but I know people that do stucco work.....key-mesh should work just fine.

End of season 'round these parts.....just thinking ahead for next season.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Fresh punkin pies last night (4 of 'em).....yum!! The 8yr old was helping me......helping to distract me while measuring stuff out......:rofl:. Was she ever full of questions and wanting to be up close to the action!! She loves helping in the kitchen, and I often let her help, but I was running out of time after getting a late start....I didn't want to be up til midnight. 

Now the bad part.......I've got a kitchen to clean.....:sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might have a clue.....maybe. First batch of jalapenos had little heat. They came on well before tha habaneros. Sweet peppers were full of fire. 

Sent a bunch of peppers to the fire station....they like a little fire. Didn't know I sent that many peppers.....had enough to make poppers for the entire crew. No habs were involved but my son got some dirty looks when some of the poppers turned out to be 5 alarm....:laugh:.

Got it sorted....I think. I've been munchin' on the hab sauce....straight up. Really good stuff with a little kick. I gotta make more.....ran out. I dip it plain and put it on sandwiches.....even sample it by the spoonfull. 

I think I'm dealing with cross-polination....hot peppers not being so hot and others being way hot. Looks like things evened out with a few hot spots.....depends on the polination.

I'll plan things a little better next year.....and even keep the jalapenos away from the habs.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Neighbor just gave me pears from her tree the size of footballs. Must weigh 3lbs each.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Neighbor just gave me pears from her tree the size of footballs. Must weigh 3lbs each.


I didn't know you lived next to BG.....he usually has a bumper crop of pears.

Guess I better get out back and pick more peppers.....only thing still going strong. I'm sure I'm dealing with cross pollination.....the sweet peppers are even hot. Some are and some aren't.....all on the same plant. I guess planting sweet banana peppers next to habs is a bad idea......:banghead:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A 3 pound pear would pretty much a record breaker. 

I had a pear last year, an ugly one, that tipped the scale at 1 lb 2 oz (18 ounces). I have an electronic postage scale that is very accurate

I may still have a picture of it.

Not too many pears, it got trimmed way back 3 years ago. All branches where cut off and trunk taken down to abut 7 feet. Sort of surprised that it lived. Next year it gets trimmed again.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is picture back in 2009:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f279/i-hate-pears-427421.html#post2495204


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

BG, With nothing better to do (Ha!) I searched and found out the world's pear record is 6 lb 8 oz according to Guinness.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I remember that pic......looked like you had the pear market cornered!! 

DiL claims she loves pears......buys a bunch of 'em (4 is a bunch....:laugh and I throw 'em away when they start rotting....she does the same thing with bananas.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> BG, With nothing better to do (Ha!) I searched and found out the world's pear record is 6 lb 8 oz according to Guinness.


Feed a family of 8 with that thing.......:laugh:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Pear cider anyone


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Getting close to the final report for this season. 

Picked a mess of habaneros a few days ago......only problem is that something ate a small hole in almost all of 'em......:sigh:. I'll cut the bad parts out and get on with the hab sauce......good stuff!! 

Baked a few more punkins yesterday......still have many more to go. Biggest mistake I made was drying the seeds to use next year. Had 'em spread out on a baking sheet that I set outside....it rained.....:laugh:. They kinda floated off the pan......I'll scrape 'em up and try again. 

Got a surprise in the middle of my weed patch when I caught a glimpse of red.....volunteer 'mater produced some fruit. I might get one or two more 'maters before the season ends!! Years ago I covered the plants to protect them from frost......not seeing much to protect this year. 

Got skunked on the melons......gonna say 0% all the way 'round. Once you fall behind on weed control you're done....the vines got choked out before the fruit had a chance to ripen.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Made a big batch of hab sauce yesterday.......:thumb:. Cooked it up and ran it through the food processor again after cooling down in order to get a smoother consistency......added a bit of corn starch for sticking power. Tested it on some tortilla chips (straight up) and all is well.

Might have to resort to rubber gloves next time.......even after using a scrub brush and soap on my hands I had to be careful with what I touched all night long (and this morning). Grabbed a paper towel and wiped my nose.......bad idea. Ran to the sink and rinsed my nose and mouth......worse idea. Not only was there intense burning, it took my breath away......I pictured the headlines in the paper "Man dies making hab sauce".......:laugh:. 

My son was in the other room when I started cooking the stuff......he came into the kitchen saying something about the patio door. I thought the buck may have come back and he wanted me to take a look. Wrong......he opened the doors and windows saying he couldn't take the fumes any more.......:rofl:. 

Still have more habs to process......waiting til I recover from yesterday's experience. I'll see if my son will bring some exam gloves home, too.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Those things can be deadly . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I was waitin' for the weapons inspectors to show up......:hide:

I'll try some this afternoon......the stuff was still warm when I tested it. If it passes my inspection I'll have the kid take some to work tomorrow. The jalapenos I sent were a hit......:thumb:. Kinda like Russian Roulette.....some of the jalapenos were considerably hotter than others. I think I'll keep the habs in their own little area next year. Sweet peppers will be well away from anything hot!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I had the Hans cross with some sweet banana peppers one year . . Really weird combo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you ever tried a little oil on your fingers (the ones touching the peppers) or gloves


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gonna go with gloves. Still feeling the effects......:sigh:

Killer stuff....gonna send some to the kid's fire station. Good thing I froze the sauce in small bags......looks like pumpkin. Can you imagine making a pie out of habs?? Habanero bread?? (Don't give me ideas....:laugh

I'm lookin' at the habs but don't have the heart to tackle them again......I need to recover.....:rofl:. I *will* increase production next year, though. Two plants did quite well......might go with 6. Jalapenos will be increased to maybe 8.....I only planted 2 of each. 

I did find one worm in a hab.....alive and doing well. Must be one strong caterpillar......I spilled a drop on my boots and was scared the stuff would eat a hole in 'em.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried lightly smearing the sauce around the window-frames etc? That way, if anyone breaks in, you'll easily find them from miles away by the screams :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ideas I can do Habanero Pepper Recipes - Allrecipes.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Have you tried lightly smearing the sauce around the window-frames etc? That way, if anyone breaks in, you'll easily find them from miles away by the screams :grin:


Sounds like a plan......:thumb:. 



joeten said:


> Ideas I can do Habanero Pepper Recipes - Allrecipes.com


Gotta watch what I do with recipes....needs to be child friendly. I usually add a dab of the sauce to what I'm eating.....or eat it straight up on chips crisps. Might mix some in my refried beans next time I fix some. Got plenty of ideas......:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure lots of child friendly stuff around https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...ecipes&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&spell=1


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope you are done with the garden this year SABL, going to get cold with possible white stuff.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

All done....season's over. Nothing worth protecting for another week or two.....I used to protect some of the 'maters until freeze.

Frost has been on the punkins.......time to get them in storage.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice dusting of snow this morning and should see more tonight. Planning on making the last cutting of the lawn for the season......Monday looks good with a high of 58F but considering Saturday with a high of 50F. There's just _something_ about wearing a jacket while mowing the lawn.......:frown:

Had two doe picking over what's left of the garden yesterday evening.....haven't seen the buck lately. He's safe from me......don't need a trophy on the wall.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Hope you are done with the garden this year SABL, going to get cold with possible white stuff.
> 
> BG


Got the white stuff the other morning and was surprised not to see the same thing this morning. Just got done gathering the punkins and storing 'em in the garage......got a freeze coming tonight. Stripped the pepper plants and put the harvest in the garage to keep the punkins company. The pepper plants still look fine and have blossoms even though we've had at least 2 frosts. Habs look fantastic.....Rich must have sent seeds for the Artic variety.....:laugh:.

I did get enough for another batch of hab sauce......gone through 2 batches so far and donated 1 batch to the kid's fire station. Got 2 more batches frozen but don't think the stock will hold me til next harvest.....one more batch will come in handy but won't be enough......:frown:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nice weather here . . Cilantro is thriveing . . CB had to tend the garden while I was in the hospital, but I got out for a little while this afternoon . . onions, Leeks, Garlic and Cilantro all loving the themps


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I clipped the cilantro when it bolted.......0 progress since then. Nice and compact but has done nada. Rather pathetic.....I clipped it 2 months ago and no progress since then. Still going but nothing worth cutting.......I buy the stuff at the grocer's. 

I'll try again next year.......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I got out in the garden again this morning . . nice . . I can't do much with the walker, but did repot a few of the cilantro and moved some of the leeks around to get more sun.

I wanted to move the peppers that are in pots, but to heavy . . I'll have to wait for neighbors. They are looking pretty pitifull

IT sure will be nice when I'm back on my own two feets again!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Neighbors looking pitifull??

I better check the cilantro......might still be going but is worthless. I topped it out when it bolted but it hasn't gotten any bigger in over 2 months.....:rofl:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Worked a little more in the garden today . . I am able to do more and it's not looking too bad . . 2 months of neglect show, but less than when I first came home from the hospital. I planted some more Cilantro seed . . the weather is perfect and I use a lot of that in chili and stews when the weather is cool. 

Peppers are history . . they just did not look good enough to fuss with. I have enough in the fridge and freezer to last the winter tho . . Onions and Leeks are doing really well . . I hit them with some nitrogen and they really perked up


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Chili here today . . 39! I was pulling old pepper plants and discovered a ton of volunteer Cilantro plants . . the lil' rascals must have come from a pot that got knocked over and I could not see them until I pulled the peppers. I'll try to replant in pots if I can from the wheelchair.

Everything but herbs is gone . . Basil, Oregano and Thyme doing great!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What you just planted?? Not good news.....:sigh: We're done around here....and been done for at least a month. Time to empty the water barrel and all the planters. Still have to remove some of the garden fence and 'mater stakes.....I'll wait til Spring to cut it all down...unless I get an unusually nice day. 

It was 19F when the g-kid got on the bus at 6:35 this AM.....kinda chilly (wind chill was 12F). Winter's not here yet.....wait til it does.....brrrrr.

Seen 5 doe in the yard just before the other g-kid went to school......she wanted her dad to shoot one. Nope....can't do that until Dec 2 thru 8 and again in Jan on the 4th thru 7th. Haven't seen the buck lately........nice lookin' critter and he's safe from me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We have only 3-5 days of freezing temps here usually . . last year we had none. When the forecast is for freeze, I move the pots with the herbs into the garage . . that way I have fresh herbs year around!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We just had 3 nights of sub-freezing temps......looks like tonight will make 4. Still thinking about trying to bring the herbs indoors.....I'll see what they do later this week when the temps get up near 60F. Surprisingly, they still look good....sage, oregano, and flat leaf parsley are perkin' along. The rosemary just wasn't what I expected and I will try the 'Spice Island' next year. What the nursery sold (school sales) was 'Barbeque Rosemary' and I was not impressed with it. 

Cilantro was covered with snow but is still green and not wilted like you see after a frost/freeze......it just isn't doing anything......:laugh:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

51 over nite here! the transplanted Cilantro seems to be takeing off . . sunny today so might get some growth!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*For next year's garden . .*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay now your pushing things


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like spam......:rofl:

We won't get above freezing tomorrow.......might have to opt for an icicle garden. 

Lookin' forward to next year.....still learning from mistakes. 

Cooked up some green beans and glad I didn't get a bumper crop. I only plant snap beans......string beans are out and I don't plant 'em. The last batch was pretty good if you're lookin' for roughage......:nonono:. Too many strings that didn't show when I snapped the beans.......~50 days to harvest but not what I'd call prime.

More habs for next year....the sauce I made is 'killer'. It's just right when you add a tsp to a bowl of chili.....not child friendly but has some good kick. I eat it straight up on tortillia chips.......but it catches up with ya. 

No 'home grown' green beans for Thanksgiving.....corn is good to go. Still have a few punkin's to bake for pies.....I'll bake 'em just before we need 'em and that will be the end of 'em.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

SABL said:


> More habs for next year....the sauce I made is 'killer'. It's just right when you add a tsp to a bowl of chili.....not child friendly but has some good kick. I eat it straight up on tortillia chips.......but it catches up with ya.
> 
> .


Santa just might send you some again!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Still have a few left over from last year....might be barely enough. Those made for some nice plants in spite of Ohio weather.....:thumb:. The habs were twice as tall as the jalapenos but both types did well.....at the end of the season all plants were loaded. Sent a batch to the kid's fire station and surprised some of the guys when the habs cross pollinated the jalapenos.....nice and hot....:laugh:. I'll keep the peppers apart next year......some of the sweet peppers were too hot for the kids.

How's the fall crop coming along?? Did it get too cold down there?? I'm seeing a low of 28F on Thanksgiving morning (Wednesday night) for your area. But, but....I'm gonna get 17F at that time......brrrrr.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

TV just predicted 28 for Thanksgiving morning . . but we are always about 6 degrees warmer ( Airport is up north )

So far the Cilantro is just sitting and cooling it's heels . . it likes cool weather, so should pick up soon. Onions and Leeks are thriving . . I picked a few for dinner tonite!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The only thing growing here is the amount of leaves on my lawn.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The wind has taken care of my leaves......the farmer East of me gets 'em. 

I don't rely on TV for my forcast.....I go to weather.gov and punch in my zip code. Seems to be pretty accurate......so far.

My cilantro and parsley still look decent alive.....I haven't watered anything for at least a month. Water barrel is kinda iced over....next thaw I'll have to dump it (40 gal).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We have had 3 inches of rain the last two days . . looks to be headed your way!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

South of me right now and seems to be tracking just below Ohio.....it _is_ snowing, though. 1-2 inches by tomorrow night......we've got a slight dusting atm.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

37 overnite . . got colder north where the airport is, but we dodged another one! We need a freeze to kill off the damn mozzies . . they have been terrible because we did not have one last year


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My neighbor ( Bless his heart!) moved the herbs into the garage . . we have snow about 60 miles north of me and temps forecasted to go below 32 in the northern parts of Houston. We will likely go no lower than 36, but no use taking a chance.

His wife has picking rights on the herbs so it was a nice trade!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Good thing we moved the herbs in . . 32 this morning on the patio . . no ice however


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wait til tonight......I haven't checked your forcast but mine calls for 17F.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dang! ! . . somehow we missed the Basil and left it out . . kinda black this morning!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Uh-oh......sounds like it did get below freezing. Last time it was above freezing around here was 3 days ago....might get to 34F today.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Today our local weather is supposed to be My guess is it is colder and by this evening will plummet.


Current Conditions (as of 15:20)
Mostly Cloudy
Mostly Cloudy
45°F
Feels like: 38°F

Barometer
1021 mb

Dewpoint
37°F

Humidity
76%

Visibility
Unlimited

Rainfall in Last hr
Not Available

Rainfall in Last 24 Hrs
Not Available

Wind
15 mph NW

Sunrise
08:18

Sunset
15:51

UV Index
0 Low

Observed at Glasgow Airport
All times shown are local to Rutherglen
Today's Forecast
Today
Showers / Clear
Showers / Clear
High: 47°F
Low: 34°F
18: 00
Fair
Fair
44°F
21: 00
Clear
Clear
41°F
00: 00
Clear
Clear
40°F


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Boy do you have short days, sunrise here is 07:33 sunset 17:08 (EST).

I think in was 20º this morning, current 30º and sunny. Of course we got snow on the ground. Pretty much below average temps this winter.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup they do move the clock to compensate but we don't seem to get any benefit past the first 2 weeks in oct at most.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't checked......is Glasgow surrounded by mountains?? OK.....I looked at latitude. You're about 16% north of where I am......that explains the shorter days in winter. 

We've set the clocks back for this year......but it has no effect on how much daylight we get. Just determines when we do get the daylight......:grin:. Need to keep track of sunrise/sunset when hunting....we have the charts listed in our regulations book. It even makes a difference in hunting times for the eastern and western hunting areas in Ohio.

I noticed other things about Glasgow......the rain and temperatures. You can grow plants that I can't......I've killed another rosemary bush.....:sigh:. No heroics on the herbs this year......I'll start anew next season and try to plan a little better. Once we get back up above freezing (and the snow melts) I need to cut the strawberries down and throw a layer of straw on top.......and see what happens next spring.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup we are surrounded some pics here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...Xb0QXt7IDgBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=618
A little about the hills or fells Campsie Fells - VisitScotland


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> Need to keep track of sunrise/sunset when hunting....we have the charts listed in our regulations book. It even makes a difference in hunting times for the eastern and western hunting areas in Ohio.


That takes care of the Game Warden. What's really useful is the moon phase and other factors available in a hunters' guide so you know when to hunt and when to drink beer :grin:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Yup we are surrounded


Looks nice.....:thumb:. So.....where's the pics of the taverns?? Wish I could visit.....many interesting places to see....especially the castles. 



Corday said:


> That takes care of the Game Warden. What's really useful is the moon phase and other factors available in a hunters' guide so you know when to hunt and when to drink beer :grin:.


I thought most hunting trips were nothing more than an excuse to drink beer with friends.......:rofl:. I just sit at the kitchen table and drink coffee.......I use my house as my deer blind. Had 5 doe in the side yard a few days ago.....g-kid wanted her dad to shoot one. May have gotten away with it but I don't do things that way......need to keep it legal and season doesn't start (gun season) til Dec 3rd.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Scroll down a little here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=LS-ZUoKHBYOe0QWB0YGIBQ
you will find a few the Carbeth inn is a really well known one


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Temp forecasted to plunge to low 50's tonite . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Temp forecasted to plunge to low 50's tonite . .


I'll grab my short sleeve shirts and shorts and head your way......it's 28F right now. We don't expect to see anything in the 50's anytime soon.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

High of 60 forecasted for today . . the Basil rests with the angels . . dead as a rock! 

Dang!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Plant more basil?? You have a better chance down there than I do up here!!

I think I'll stay away from the Glasgow pubs........


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Most are fine the others you need safety gear ie stab vests etc


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Vest won't help when a helo falls on ya...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

SABL said:


> Plant more basil?? You have a better chance down there than I do up here!!
> 
> I think I'll stay away from the Glasgow pubs........


The garden centers all have herbs this time of the year . . I'll find someone who will take me to one next week


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Fortunately that won't be a usual occurrence


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The garden centers have Christmas trees and decorations this time of year......might be able to find a Pointsettia.

I hope falling helos don't become a normal occurance. 

I'll check out the pics......would be nice to have an ale in a quiet pub. But, I don't see that happening on my budget......I don't even go out for a drink. Last time was ~10yrs ago and I had 2 beers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not been in a pub in some months and never the ones near me,and I need a bank loan to do more than a few drinks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I almost need a loan to buy Sam Adams.......bought 12 bottles yesterday and they be gone today.

What's the prices like over there.......for a good ale??

I have no idea what prices are like around here.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sabl;

Maybe next year plant things so you can brew your own beer.

I will be at a "pub" tomorrow about 11:30 AM, its a monthly get together. Have another the third Wednesday every month. 

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Samuel Adams Lager is $25.98 a case (24X12oz) at our chain owned Total Wine.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What happen to the Keystone beer ? Try drinking it at room tempature (warmer). The flavor changes. "My" beer never sees a frig.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The price for a pint of beer is around the £3.00 so about $5.00 and real ale can be from that price per bottle 500ml and upwards


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Jeez . . I lived in London when the price of a pint soared up to 30p . . damn near had a revolution on our hands!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I try to buy when the special offers are on there should be one on at my wife's work 30 430ml cans for £16.00 but it is just lager not anything like IPA


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Sabl;
> 
> Maybe next year plant things so you can brew your own beer.
> 
> ...


I think hops will grow in this area......have given it a thought. The kid made some decent beer a few years ago.......talk about stinking up the house....:hide:. That stuff needs to be cooked outdoors!!

Have fun at the pub......nearest one for me is in Galena (~8 miles away). 



Corday said:


> Samuel Adams Lager is $25.98 a case (24X12oz) at our chain owned Total Wine.


Never seen Sam in a case..... The $26 puts it in my price range....:thumb:. I just bought a 12 pack (on sale) for $14......normal price puts it ~$34 a case.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I gave Rich some links for brewing some time back you can get the wort ready done


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Drat.....should have checked the next page (I came in via the Recent Discussions box).

Still buy the Keystone (Coor's Brewing Co.) @ $10 a case but it goes to the fridge or garage (garage is a walk-in cooler this time of year). Was never a fan of that brewery but the price is right. The Sam tastes good at room temps but it still gets put on ice.

Sounds like the prices in Glasgow are comparable to ours.......too expensive to go to a pub. 

I've tried other lagers but they aren't equal. Budweiser is lagered but I would rather buy a cheaper brand......once you go down to that level of flavor they pretty much taste the same. 

I'm hoping it dries up a little around here.....time to put the strawberries to sleep and cover with straw. Need to get the netting off the raspberries.....the canes grew through the netting and I didn't want to strip the leaves. If need be, I'll cut the netting to keep from disturbing the canes. Next year I'll build a 'cage' and keep the net off the plants....might make it easier to access for picking, too.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

High was 81 today . . basil seems to be reviving . . I cut it way back


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

I love Houston.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When I lived in Moscow, we said we endured the Winters to get to live the summers . . Here, we endure the Summers, to get to live the Winters!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

52F today.....I washed windows. DiL wants to put Christmas decals on the windows. Got kinda chilly when when dusk arrived and I'm still washing windows......need to remember that next time. I'll have to start later in the day.......not as many streaks.....:rofl:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I use the Windex that attaches to the hose. Reaches both floors of a 2 story. Inside the old fashion way.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I was out running the mower before it got put up for the winter and looked at the garden area. It just tilled dirt and leaves, everything is gone. The only thing sticking out of the ground is some blackberry stalks.'

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Temps returning to the mid 50's here . . I'll start some seeds next week so they can be ready to plant in March. With the surgery and all, I did not let one of the Cilantro plants go to seed and harvest them like I usually do . . I'll have to buy some I guess . . have not done that in a long time!

I'll have to hire a few illegals to dig up the garden and take the tree roots out . . I won't be able to do that this year . . Most of next years crop will be in pots and planters because of the damn tree roots


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The illegals didn't do a good job ? 

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have to do it every year . . damn trees behind my lot are getting huge. It's almost a battle not worth fighting! I may give up and use pots/containers


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We may see 54F by Saturday.......high of 37F on Christmas. So much for a white Christmas......typical.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich - 

Maybe raised beds ?

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thought about that . . would have to use something to stop the roots from growing into the beds . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I am thinking raised in terms of something Brown FSC Wooden Deep Manger Trough Garden Planter Raised Bed Free Standing 62cm | eBay
Not exactly but some what similar I am sure you could adapt the idea


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I've seen some like that . . has a lot of attraction other than the cost . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Building project ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That's what I am thinking . . I'm looking into using deck lumber that is mostly plastic . . just need to find out if there are any toxic materials in those. The ones in the Local Home depot are pretty flexible, so it would take a lot of support, but seems like it could be a long lasting solution


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting idea


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2012*

61 outside right now . . may get to 70 by the afternoon! Cilantro is doing great . . Basil dead as a mackerel . . Oregano and thyme recovering from frostbite . . Onions and Leaks doing great ( used some in the blackeyed peas this morning )

I'll be planting some herb seeds this afternoon so I can put them in the pots in a couple of months. I got a raised bed frame for Christmas that I plan to use for the herbs


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2012*

:thumb:

We may see -1F come Monday......oh joy.

Went to slice a store bought 'mater yesterday and saw something I've never seen before. I bought a few to slice on sandwiches ~2 weeks ago.......had one left and was saving it. Kept a good eye on it and it was still nice and firm......much to my surprise. Had to throw it away when I noticed the seeds had sprouted.....seedlings were ~1/2" long.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2012*

I've never seen that!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2012*

No blemishes and it was firm!! Ya never know what 'monsters' they breed to send to market.....:nonono:. The kid said I should plant the seedlings......I said no way. Store bought 'maters are barely edible......but they do have a shelf life........:laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2012*

Changed my mind and may try to see what they do......if they survive. I dug the mater out of the trash can......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They didn't make it.......oh well, no sense in propagating these monstrosities.

How did this end up in the 2012 thread?? Moving.......and closing.


----------

